#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  AIEEE 2011 Cut-Offs: I am getting xyz marks, what can i get?? Ask all such queries here..

## vasuporov

This is a thread for AIEEE 2011 Cutoffs - Marks Discussion, Click here for AIEEE 2012 Cutoffs - Marks Discussion


minimum marks or rank to get admission in NIT, aieee





  Similar Threads: IIT 2012 Cut-Offs: I am getting xyz marks, what can i get?? Ask all such queries here AIEEE 2012 Cutoffs: I am getting xyz marks, what can i get? Ask all such queries here AIEEE 2011 Guess Papers/ AIEEE 2011 Expected Questions for Physics, Chemistry and Maths AIEEE 2011 Answer Key, AIEEE 2011 Answers, AIEEE 2011 Solutions - Download PDF

----------


## samah

> minimum marks or rank to get admission in NIT, aieee


[MENTION=7692]vasuporov[/MENTION]- It all depends which category you fall into. If you are a general category student then you may get a NIT or a IIIT uptil about 35K All india rank.

In case you belong to a reserved category, then you may get a seat upto 1.2-2 lakhs!

BTW how many marks are you getting?

----------


## sultimate

i am an OBC candidate and belong to home state maharashtra. according to resonce ans.key and projector, i am geting 130 marks and expected rank between 25000 to 30000. Which branch in vnit nagpur should i be assured of ? If i take admision to vnit within 1st 2 rounds then till 6th or 7th round what is the possibility of geting mech. Or CS through internal sliding.
What r the criteria 4 changing branch after 1st year?
Will it be right to take in any branch that i get in nit warangal or suratkal or trichy and go int. Sliding? What r d criterias for change of branch in these nits after 1st year?
Mech. Or CS would be my choice of interest.

----------


## kish

Hi,

With a rank of 30000 AIR, can expect around 3000 state rank. With this rank it will be difficult for you to get into NIT - Ngp, Warangal, Surtakal or Trichy.....With your rank Meta is possible in some NITs like Raipur and Srinagar...

All the best.....

----------


## nikhil.thakrani

I am expecting around 200-220 marks in AIEEE paper 2(b.arch) .... And hence expecting a rank of around 4000-6000 ....Please tell me the best available options for me... My home state is maharashtra and i belong to open category...I am interested in architecture only...No B.plan please ...

----------


## nsit2010

Hi Nikhil,

I am doubtful if you will be eligible for central counseling for AIEEE B.Arch colleges....You should look at other options!

----------


## ajith

i wan to know the cut off of various groups in nits please help me in this

----------


## surajp

> i wan to know the cut off of various groups in nits please help me in this


Hey Ajith,

Your question is too open ended!!

Can u be more specific??

----------


## ajith

i may hold 15000or around it in aieee 2011 and i got 5801 rank in vit and 4671 in srm and i want to join in best college and top groups cse,ece,and even mech can i get any nit or should i prefer vit and iam genaral category from andhra pradesh

----------


## surajp

Hey Ajith,

With your rank u can get a top NIT like Nagpur, Bhopal or Durgapur. But you will get only branches like Meta, Bio  Tech & Mining here....It is worth noting that NIT Nagpur - Meta is a gr8 branch..and an NIT tag is always preferable to say a VIT or SRM.....but in case you wanna prefer ECE, CSE then i wud suggest u go for VIT....Hope this clears ur doubts...

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> I am expecting around 200-220 marks in AIEEE paper 2(b.arch) .... And hence expecting a rank of around 4000-6000 ....Please tell me the best available options for me... My home state is maharashtra and i belong to open category...I am interested in architecture only...No B.plan please ...


[MENTION=10716]nikhil.thakrani[/MENTION]- Please format your posts. You will attract infraction if you do not format your posts in the future.

Also, using SMS lingo is not allowed. Please use normal english language for communication.

----------


## ajith

thanks and i  also have other doubt that can i get mechanical in vit and also have a confusion about my selection of group

----------


## surajp

> thanks and i  also have other doubt that can i get mechanical in vit and also have a confusion about my selection of group


You are welcome Ajith :crigon_04:

As far as your query about VIT goes, refer this thread: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...mp-Discusisons

:Laie_53::Laie_53::Laie_53::Laie_53:

----------


## ankit1993

hello
m gettting 160 mrx in aieee 2011
m from chndigrh
nd from genrl cat..
can i get ad in pec??

----------


## saloni

Hi ankit,

Pl post your query in the right thread.....i am sure somebody from PEC will answer that.......http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...res-Discussion

As far as I know.....you will get easily any branch in PEC from Chandigarh quota......but for confirming pl post in correct thread....

----------


## Pooja arora

i want admission in VNIT NAGPUR
i still dnt have any idea of hw much marks m getting
i want admission in architecture branch
i cum in OBC category
hence want to know the cut offm marks...........
plz reply

----------


## kish

> i want admission in VNIT NAGPUR
> i still dnt have any idea of hw much marks m getting
> i want admission in architecture branch
> i cum in OBC category
> hence want to know the cut offm marks...........
> plz reply


hi pooja,

i think seniors from NIT Ngp will be in a better position to answer ur query....pl post your query here: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...ghlight=Nagpur

as far as my knowledge of NIT Ngp goes.....u will need a rank of around 2000-2500 to get admission......but do chk on the official thread(rthe link i posted above) just to be doubly sure!!!

----------


## chiragdude

My score is 182/360. Phy : 79 Maths : 71 Chem : 32. Which NITs can I get. I want Mech Engg only. Please HELP!

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

All the threads on NIT's and AIEEE NIT cutoff's merged.

@All- Please continue the cutoff related discussion on this thread only.

Thanks.

----------


## anuragk

> My score is 182/360. Phy : 79 Maths : 71 Chem : 32. Which NITs can I get. I want Mech Engg only. Please HELP!



Hi Chirag,

Which state do you belong to? And which category?? Will be able to guide you better then. . . :Laie_69:

----------


## lara

Does anyone know the cut off of AI quota in NSIT Delhi?

----------


## manish6122

if u wait till 5th counselling den u can get any NIT except NIT allahabad,trichy,warangal,surathkal and jaipur.
depends on your HS also

----------


## chiragdude

[MENTION=9303]anuragk[/MENTION] I belong to U.P. (General Category). NIT Rourkela is a brilliant insti for Mechanical. Can I get a seat there with 182? I fyes, then which round? Accd. to CCB.NIC.IN, It will be 7997, the AI Closing rank for Rourkela. Help me chosing the correct insti, please!

----------


## kish

> @anuragk  I belong to U.P. (General Category). NIT Rourkela is a brilliant insti for Mechanical. Can I get a seat there with 182? I fyes, then which round? Accd. to CCB.NIC.IN, It will be 7997, the AI Closing rank for Rourkela. Help me chosing the correct insti, please!


 
 With 182 marks this yr, you can expect a rank of around 11000. With this rank it will be difficult for you to get mechanical in NIT Rourkela......


I ll help you with a list of possible colleges for u in sometime....leaving for some work right now......sorry.....

----------


## anuragk

> [MENTION=9303]anuragk[/MENTION] I belong to U.P. (General Category). NIT Rourkela is a brilliant insti for Mechanical. Can I get a seat there with 182? I fyes, then which round? Accd. to CCB.NIC.IN, It will be 7997, the AI Closing rank for Rourkela. Help me chosing the correct insti, please!


Hi Chirag,

It is very very diff for u to get mechanical in NIT Rourkela.....Dual Degree closed at AIR9726 for mechanical last yr in the 7th round. But this is a risk....you might not get a rank below 10k this yr and waiting till 7th round.....i am not so sure....

----------


## anuragk

> Hi Chirag,
> 
> It is very very diff for u to get mechanical in NIT Rourkela.....Dual Degree closed at AIR9726 for mechanical last yr in the 7th round. But this is a risk....you might not get a rank below 10k this yr and waiting till 7th round.....i am not so sure....


IF YOU CAN WAIT TILL 7th ROUND,

then NIT Durgapur, Hamirpur, Jalandhar, Patna, Raipur, Silchar, Srinagar look possible....

----------


## vamsi

i ll be getttinh a rank abt 15k !!! what all good nits can i end up getting with brances cse,eee,mech ???  can i get in bit mesra ?? anyoff these ?/

----------


## kish

> i ll be getttinh a rank abt 15k !!! what all good nits can i end up getting with brances cse,eee,mech ???  can i get in bit mesra ?? anyoff these ?/



Are you open to IIITs?Do you mind getting IT branch instead of CSE? 

For your rank and for the branches u have asked for...i wud recommend the following options....

NIT Hamirpur - EEE, CSE
NIT Rourkela - Dual Degree in CSE, EE
NIT Delhi can be looked at also...it is being incubated in NIT Warangal.......

All this is based on 7th round of counseling and u can can other good NITs in branches like IT, Chemical, etc.....
'

----------


## vamsi

yea !! fyn with iiit s also  !!!! 

any good colleges  acceptable !! 

in wat all good nits can i get it ???

----------


## kish

> yea !! fyn with iiit s also  !!!! 
> 
> any good colleges  acceptable !! 
> 
> in wat all good nits can i get it ???


u didnt answer the other part of my question - is IT branch acceptable and are u open to branches like chemical??

----------


## vamsi

open to it !!! but not other  branches !!

----------


## kish

> open to it !!! but not other  branches !!





> open to it !!! but not other  branches !!


I ll give u your options in IT Engg. based on 7th round data.....for AI quota....

IIIT Allahabad - Outside chance
IIIT Amethi campus
NIT Durgapur 
BIT Mesra
NIT Kurukshetra - outside chance
IIIT Gwalior - dual degree - really good!!!

----------


## vamsi

areee these good colgs ??? will i have  a good futre ahead if i move into these ??  which is d best off these ?

----------


## kish

> areee these good colgs ??? will i have  a good futre ahead if i move into these ??  which is d best off these ?



All the colleges listed above are very good! You will have a great  future.....especially if u end up in a specialised college for IT - ie  IIITs!!

If not IIIT Allahabad, then u must go for IIIT Gwalior.....its really good!!! Awesome Infra and placements.......

----------


## vamsi

Thanz for ur advice sir !!

----------


## v p

Hi, I may get 165 marks in AIEEE this year , there's a verying prediction at various sites, AIR may be around 14K, General category, Delhi state. Need to decide before VIT counselling (VIT rank 3211) whether there's any chance of any NIT, other good colleges

----------


## saloni

> Hi, I may get 165 marks in AIEEE this year , there's a verying prediction at various sites, AIR may be around 14K, General category, Delhi state. Need to decide before VIT counselling (VIT rank 3211) whether there's any chance of any NIT, other good colleges


Of couse u can get NITs......ANy branch preferences?? :Mauridia_02::Mauridia_02:

----------


## ayuboy

i am getting 187 marks....which branches can i get?? and in which NITs?

----------


## manglarockers

which is better UNIVERSITY after +2 FOR BTECH .....

IPU UNIVERSITY,DELHI
or
JAYPEE SOLAN
or
AMITY UNIVERSITY,JAIPUR

----------


## FaaDoOEngineer

> which is better UNIVERSITY after +2 FOR BTECH .....
> 
> IPU UNIVERSITY,DELHI
> or
> JAYPEE SOLAN
> or
> AMITY UNIVERSITY,JAIPUR


Hi Manglarockers,

Your thread has been moved permanently. Pl post in relevant thread in the future.

----------


## kish

> which is better UNIVERSITY after +2 FOR BTECH .....
> 
> IPU UNIVERSITY,DELHI
> or
> JAYPEE SOLAN
> or
> AMITY UNIVERSITY,JAIPUR


I think IPU is better purely bcz of the Delhi advantage!!

----------


## rads

Hey i am getting about 130 marks and predicted rank around 25k-30k according to reasonance ! So i'll be expecting around 3000 state rank . I am from UP . Can you tell me if I have any chance of getting MNIT , or IIIt allahabad on the basis of state rank ??

----------


## kish

> Hey i am getting about 130 marks and predicted rank around 25k-30k according to reasonance ! So i'll be expecting around 3000 state rank . I am from UP . Can you tell me if I have any chance of getting MNIT , or IIIt allahabad on the basis of state rank ??


Hey Rads,

Like I replied in the previous post for MNNIT, ur chances are very bleak for both the colleges......All the best for this exam season.....

----------


## rads

any chance of getting any decent engineering college on the basis of my rank ?? As stated above State Up , marks :130 , expected air : 25k-30k , state rank :around 3k !

----------


## kish

> any chance of getting any decent engineering college on the basis of my rank ?? As stated above State Up , marks :130 , expected air : 25k-30k , state rank :around 3k !


You can get Biotech in some good NITs, decent branches in colleges like BIT Patna, Deoghar, Polymer in BIT Mesra, Textile in NIT Jalandhar, good branches like CS, etc in NIT Agartala, AP, Manipur mIzzoram, 5 yrs integrated MSc in a very good NIT like Rourkela

----------


## mukul111707

i'm getting 107 marks and expecting rank around 40k.i belong to up and sc category.which nit can i expect?

----------


## anuragk

> i'm getting 107 marks and expecting rank around 40k.i belong to up and sc category.which nit can i expect?


Hey Mukul,

With 40k rank and from UP for SC quota.....u can expect to get into any branch u want in MNNIT Allahabad by the 2nd round!! I would just advise u to be patient in the first round.....u if u are getting something gr8 then take it....else wait for 2nd or 3rd round to get any branch u want.....

----------


## v p

No particular preferences, but would like to avoid chemical/metallurgical, biotech ok with  most of the rest ..Civil, Mech, Elec, ECE, production/Industrial Engineering

----------


## saloni

> No particular preferences, but would like to avoid chemical/metallurgical, biotech ok with  most of the rest ..Civil, Mech, Elec, ECE, production/Industrial Engineering


Hey can u wait till 5th or later rounds.....you might get really good branches in very good colleges if u wait...lemme know if u can wait....i can advise u better.....

----------


## v p

> Hey can u wait till 5th or later rounds.....you might get really good branches in very good colleges if u wait...lemme know if u can wait....i can advise u better.....


Yes, can wait though not sure abt process, my options are to take admission in VIT and then come out if I get a decent NIT in 5th round or later, BITS too with a score of 285, a borderline chance of a dual degree so on edge at most good places escept VIT where I shud get a stream of choice

----------


## saloni

> Yes, can wait though not sure abt process, my options are to take admission in VIT and then come out if I get a decent NIT in 5th round or later, BITS too with a score of 285, a borderline chance of a dual degree so on edge at most good places escept VIT where I shud get a stream of choice


I like your planning!!! VIT afterall is not such a good college.....

If u plan to take admission by 5th round.....then opt for IIIT Allahabad, Gwalior, Civil in NIT Calicut , IT in NIT durgapur, CS & EEE in NIT Hamirpur, Civil and Production Engg in BIT Mesra........Mining in VNIT Nagpur....

hope ur query is answered!!

----------


## v p

Thanks a lot, will get in touch again after AIEEE ranks r known. How r Hamirpur placements generally, more than placements how's the environment for further studies MS/MBA

----------


## saloni

> Thanks a lot, will get in touch again after AIEEE ranks r known. How r Hamirpur placements generally, more than placements how's the environment for further studies MS/MBA


Hi V P,

Pl post specific college related queries on the individual threads. Follow this link for NIT Hamirpur: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...res-Discussion

In case u have an more general queries....do let me know......

----------


## Dtuguy

Good evening sir .

I am getting 160-165 marks in AIEEE 2011 . As per Rank predictor I'll be getting around 14k in the best case scenario 
and 16-18k in the worst case if these cutoffs are somewhat accurate .
I am from Delhi and belong to General Category .

I really am hoping to join DTU, NSIT or Thapar .
I dont have any kind of preference with respect to the stream . All I want is the tag . Because I am going to do my post graduation like MBA or IAS .

Last year in DTU Engineering physics went uptill 23k .
Streams like MPA till like 18k .
Civil and EE for 15k .

This is what was told to me by the students who went through last years counselling .

NSIT biotech went till 17k .

Tell me if all this is true . And I want to stay in Delhi .
Please help me because I jus cant sleep these days and am in a habit of calculating my AIEEE marks every morning :Mauridia_02:

Sir please reply as soon as possible 

Thanking you

'Worried Student'

----------


## nsit2010

> Good evening sir .
> 
> I am getting 160-165 marks in AIEEE 2011 . As per Rank predictor I'll be getting around 14k in the best case scenario 
> and 16-18k in the worst case if these cutoffs are somewhat accurate .
> I am from Delhi and belong to General Category .
> 
> I really am hoping to join DTU, NSIT or Thapar .
> I dont have any kind of preference with respect to the stream . All I want is the tag . Because I am going to do my post graduation like MBA or IAS .
> 
> ...


Hey Worried Student!!!

No need to be worried!!! U have a decent rank and u ll be able to find a good college in Delhi/NCR........

As far as DTU/NSIT are concerned ur info is not correct....for delhi candidates the cut off was arnd 8000 rank for NSIT!! With 16k u dont have a chance.....But u can try for colleges like Jaypee in noida or IPU in Delhi.......DTU is beyond reach.....And it will be taking students frm AIEEE for the first time....so cant understand who gave u the 23k figure!!

Between what category u are from? General???

----------


## Dtuguy

> Hey Worried Student!!!
> 
> No need to be worried!!! U have a decent rank and u ll be able to find a good college in Delhi/NCR........
> 
> As far as DTU/NSIT are concerned ur info is not correct....for delhi candidates the cut off was arnd 8000 rank for NSIT!! With 16k u dont have a chance.....But u can try for colleges like Jaypee in noida or IPU in Delhi.......DTU is beyond reach.....And it will be taking students frm AIEEE for the first time....so cant understand who gave u the 23k figure!!
> 
> Between what category u are from? General???



Sir 

DTU is going to take students through AIEEE for the second time . Same goes for NSIT .
My seniors have got admission through AIEEE rank . 
And yes one of my friends got a 23k and he's doing engineering physics from DTU .I am not lying sir . I have a lot of people who got under 20k but then waited for the third counseling to get a stream . That is why i was asking you about this .

I am from General Category .
DTU and NSIT take people from delhi via state ranks . so 15k shall get me a 1500 state rank . 
Sir I dont want to go to Jaypee Noida .

Tell me more things about Thapar .
What stream can i get from this rank 

how good is thapar ?

----------


## saloni

I think NSIT2010 got it all wrong!!!!

For Delhi OP Category in DTU you need  about 20000 rank

Get less than 8000 to get CSE , ECE and Mechanical at DTU
 & 9000 & 11000 to get  IT and EEE
 12000 and 14000 to get SE, PIE, Civil

And less than 20K to get admission 


For NSIT you need 25000

Get less than 5000 to get CSE and less than 8000 to get ECE
And get less than 25000 to get admission.....

This data is till the last round.....dont worry...u ll find a seat in DTU or NSIT but only in the later rounds....

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

Thapar's discussion in Thapar's thread only.....have to follow forum rules.....

----------


## anuragk

These are the actual cutoffs for DTU last yr!!

COE (Computer Engg) - 7766
ECE (Electronics and Communication engg)- 8221
ME (Mechanical engg)-  9431
EEE (Electrical and Electronics engg)- 10766
IT (Information Technology)- 11979
EE (Electrical engg)- 11981
SE (Software engg)- 14385
CE (Civil engg)- 14827
PIE (Production and Industrial engg)- 16394
AE (Automobile engg)- 16957
PCT (Polymer and Chemical Technology)- 19382
BT (Bio Technology)- 22515
EP (Engineering Physics)- 22568
ENE (Environment engg) - 22613

This is for Delhi candidates...

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

[MENTION=12579]Dtuguy[/MENTION]: Your information was absolutely right.....U ll get the brand u r looking for  :):   :):

----------


## Rohit Chandra

I wanted to get some information about IIIT D&M (Kanchipuram), their website sucks and has no information about any facilities , course pattern etc.. i saw their last year cutoffs and i feel i will get any branch there comfortably but am apprehensive about their infrastructure like labs , hostels etc.. When will their new campus be ready for use??

----------


## rajnish007

> I wanted to get some information about IIIT D&M (Kanchipuram), their website sucks and has no information about any facilities , course pattern etc.. i saw their last year cutoffs and i feel i will get any branch there comfortably but am apprehensive about their infrastructure like labs , hostels etc.. When will their new campus be ready for use??


IIITD&M's first batch will pass out this year........and they are being hibernated at the IIT Madras campus and hence the lack of facilities...nothing can be said about how their campus will turn up!!!!

----------


## Dtuguy

Thank you .

I jus hope I get through . Am really worried . 

I dont care what stream i get . I just want the tag for my MBA . Having DTU shall be a big bonus for me .

Can you tell me one thing 

I heard DTU this year will introduce four new courses . Seats are going to increase
Is that true ?

----------


## saloni

[MENTION=12579]Dtuguy[/MENTION]: Dont worry at all!! You will find a seat in DTU or NSIT!

As far as increase in seats is concerned, it was done only last yr for the 2010 batch....Seems unlikely that seats are going to increase this year....even i heard some rumours......but friends in DTU tell me that the infrastructure is not present to increase burden......lets wait for the june 7 official release of info.....

----------


## Dtuguy

> [MENTION=12579]Dtuguy[/MENTION]: Dont worry at all!! You will find a seat in DTU or NSIT!
> 
> As far as increase in seats is concerned, it was done only last yr for the 2010 batch....Seems unlikely that seats are going to increase this year....even i heard some rumours......but friends in DTU tell me that the infrastructure is not present to increase burden......lets wait for the june 7 official release of info.....



Well I think accordingly what people have told me they will . Maybe i really hope so they do .
I am jus so tensed these days .

:Mauridia_02:

If they introduce then seats will increase . A real blessing for students like me

----------


## saloni

> Well I think accordingly what people have told me they will . Maybe i really hope so they do .
> I am jus so tensed these days .
> 
> :Mauridia_02:
> 
> If they introduce then seats will increase . A real blessing for students like me


Whats the point in being tensed!!!! You are making it to DTU young man.......So chill and enjoy ur vacations.......

----------


## Dtuguy

I have this knack of acting stupid .

Am sorry .

Hoping for the best  :):

----------


## anuragk

> I have this knack of acting stupid .


All Faadoo guys like Einstein, Edison and many more had a knack of acting stupid.....You seem to be moving in the right direction...... Lolwa (Thats Lolz for Biharis)!!!!

----------


## Dtuguy

> All Faadoo guys like Einstein, Edison and many more had a knack of acting stupid.....You seem to be moving in the right direction...... Lolwa (Thats Lolz for Biharis)!!!!



Hahaha True that !

----------


## Atif Raza

hey could anyone tell me how much rank in general category is required to get admission in hbti through uptech

----------


## skk

hi,i am getting 163 in aieee 2011,can i get civil or chemical in vnit nagpur under home state quota,i am from maharashtra.

----------


## saloni

> hey could anyone tell me how much rank in general category is required to get admission in hbti through uptech


Hi,

Please share this query in HBTI thread......

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




> hi,i am getting 163 in aieee 2011,can i get civil or chemical in vnit nagpur under home state quota,i am from maharashtra.



Hi,

WIth 163 u can get both branches....though in 4th or 5th round...

----------


## digvijayverma942

Hey, iam getting 182 in aieee.....can you predict my rank and wat are the expected cutoffs for dce and nsit?

----------


## lara

> Hey, iam getting 182 in aieee.....can you predict my rank and wat are the expected cutoffs for dce and nsit?


[MENTION=12756]digvijayverma942[/MENTION] - You should be getting a rank in the range of 10k-15k.

Are you a delhi candidate or an outside delhi candidate? Though your chances at both DTU and NSIT look pretty slim at that rank.

----------


## digvijayverma942

> [MENTION=12756]digvijayverma942[/MENTION] - You should be getting a rank in the range of 10k-15k.
> 
> Are you a delhi candidate or an outside delhi candidate? Though your chances at both DTU and NSIT look pretty slim at that rank.


no, iam not from delhi but this time is there any kind of reservation for delhi guys as there was before .

one thing is also to be noted that this time there is no separate exam for dce n nsit

----------


## alpha.whiskey

> no, iam not from delhi but this time is there any kind of reservation for delhi guys as there was before .
> 
> one thing is also to be noted that this time there is no separate exam for dce n nsit


Though nothing Official is given on the website but Yes the 85% Delhi Quota will be there.
For All India Seats you'll need a 7000-8000 for Polymer & Chemical Tech.
For Branches like ECE, CSE, Mechanical 3000.
Not so sure about the Stats, read it on the Internet, Check with others.
With a rank of 10k-15k Chances of a Good branch in DTU All India are Slim, Rumor is DTU maybe opening a few new courses if Luck favors You may have a good Chance at that.
No Idea on All India ranks req. for NSIT, but they too would be more or less same.


Since 2010, DCE & NSIT both are using AIEEE ranks for admitting students of All India as well as Delhi State.
Also keep checking the Institute Sites for further Info.

Hope It Helps.

----------


## mtensd

hey i'll secure 93 marks in aieee 2011.category iz sc.m frm agra. cn u tel me........wat wil b my status? wil der b evn 1% chnces fr me 2 get sm college?  guys m very very tensd.......itz a chance fr a year of myn. m very vri tensd. plz gv me sm repli veri veri soon. band bji pdi h meri. :Mauridia_02:

----------


## lara

> no, iam not from delhi but this time is there any kind of reservation for delhi guys as there was before .
> 
> one thing is also to be noted that this time there is no separate exam for dce n nsit


Yup as mentioned by [MENTION=12645]alpha.whiskey[/MENTION] there should be an 85% reservation for the Delhi candidates. Moreover, during DCE days, NSIT seats used to fill up before DCE seats as students prefer NSIT to DCE.

So if your chances of a good branch at DTU are slim, then your chances at NSIT are even slimmer!

But hey, dont worry, there are enough good colleges in India. You can easily get a seat in colleges like IIIT Gwalior, NIT Jaipur (i am assuming you fall under rajasthan quota) and may other NIT's. just check on their respective threads for their cutoffs.

---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------

I also request the mods to PIN this thread...or make it STICKY..whatever you FaaDoOs call it!

---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------




> hey i'll secure 93 marks in aieee 2011.category iz sc.m frm agra. cn u tel me........wat wil b my status? wil der b evn 1% chnces fr me 2 get sm college?  guys m very very tensd.......itz a chance fr a year of myn. m very vri tensd. plz gv me sm repli veri veri soon. band bji pdi h meri. :Mauridia_02:


According to last years trends you should be getting a rank around 60k, but then you should be getting a seat in an NIT under reservation category. You will need to check respective NIT's cutoff on their respective threads.

And yes, you have a 100% chance of getting a college, so chill!

----------


## Dtuguy

how accurate are these rank predictors ?

Like around 160 they say 15-16 .

is that like 90% accurate ?

----------


## bitsian_vishal

[MENTION=12579]Dtuguy[/MENTION]- Ha ha..that's an interesting question buddy...

AFAIK, most of these "rank predictors" "predict" based on last year trends...so that is about it..!

BTW how much are you expecting??

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

@ FaaDoOs

This is an important thread for all the aspirants..keep going. Thread stickied!

----------


## Dtuguy

> [MENTION=12579]Dtuguy[/MENTION]- Ha ha..that's an interesting question buddy...
> 
> AFAIK, most of these "rank predictors" "predict" based on last year trends...so that is about it..!
> 
> BTW how much are you expecting??




160-165 .

They say around best case 14k worst case 18k

----------


## natureinmyview

hello,my name is amit.I am getting 139 marks in aieee 2011.I am from UP and General category,can i get NIT or IIIT?Are there chances for getting reputed branches?Please tell me if i could get admission in MNNIT Allahabad or IIIT Allahabad also in which branch?Please also tell me about the exchange of branch after first year.

----------


## saloni

> hello,my name is amit.I am getting 139 marks in aieee 2011.I am from UP and General category,can i get NIT or IIIT?Are there chances for getting reputed branches?Please tell me if i could get admission in MNNIT Allahabad or IIIT Allahabad also in which branch?Please also tell me about the exchange of branch after first year.


Hi Amit..at a score of 139, you will get an all India rank of around 20k. So i believe getting MNNIT Allahabad or IIIT Allahabad, will be a little tough at this rank.

But yes, you can get colleges such as IIIT Gwalior and lesser branches at NIT Kurukshetra, NIT Jaipur, NIT Surat, NIT Nagpur etc.

Exchange of branch is a simple process..wherein you have to maintain a certain CGPA and then depending on the availability in better branches, you are transferred based on your preference.

I hope i made myself clear on this..

----------


## kishan kumar

i am getting 207 marks in aieee 2011 .according to various rank predictor i am expecting a rank of 6000-10000 .what is best  nit and branch for this marks ? i can opt for internal sliding.please help me out

----------


## proten

hello!! i am getting around 200 marks in aieee 2011.. home state = maharashtra...general category..
please suggest nit's to persue mechanical engineering... in which round can i get admission there?

----------


## piyush93

hello i am getting around 200+ marks in aieee 2011 , i am delhi state general candidate, what is my possible rank and can i get in DTU/NSIT? i also got a score of 287 in bitsat. please reply fast.
thanks in advance.

----------


## kish

> i am getting 207 marks in aieee 2011 .according to various rank predictor i am expecting a rank of 6000-10000 .what is best nit and branch for this marks ? i can opt for internal sliding.please help me out


Hi Kishan,
Which state, category are u from??? You have a very good chance of making it to top NITs.....though i can guide u better if  u let me know ur state & category details!

----------


## kish

> hello!! i am getting around 200 marks in aieee 2011.. home state = maharashtra...general category..
> please suggest nit's to persue mechanical engineering... in which round can i get admission there?


 
Hi Proten,
With 200 marks u can expect a rank of arnd 8k-10k.....You can get mechanical in VNIT Ngp though in the 5-7th rounds.....

Other good colleges where u can get mechanical - 
NIT Calicut, NIT Durgapur, NIT HAmirpur, BIT Mesra, NIT Jalandhar, SVNIT Surat, etc.....

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------




> hello i am getting around 200+ marks in aieee 2011 , i am delhi state general candidate, what is my possible rank and can i get in DTU/NSIT? i also got a score of 287 in bitsat. please reply fast.
> thanks in advance.


You can expect a rank of around 8k-9k and with this rank u will get into DTU/NSIT.......

Your BITSAT score is good too......r u open to dual degree in BITS??

----------


## mtensd

guys....one of my frnd iz gnna score 18 marks in aieee exam 2011.category iz sc. plz tel.......dat ......r der ne chances fr him to get sm college...? plz reply quick.guys.  :):

----------


## FaaDoOEngineer

> guys....one of my frnd iz gnna score 18 marks in aieee exam 2011.category iz sc. plz tel.......dat ......r der ne chances fr him to get sm college...? plz reply quick.guys.


Post has been moved from NIT Calicut thread to this thread. Pl post in the relevant thread in the future...

----------


## Harghun

My expected AIEEE Rank is between 10k-14k . 
And I am from Mumbai.

Can I get CSE or ECE at VNIT Nagpur?

And can I get CSE or ECE Punjab Engineering College(PEC) ?

And is Thapar University better than VIT?




Please let me Know ASAP  :):

----------


## binayak.jadavpur

> Post has been moved from NIT Calicut thread to this thread. Pl post in the relevant thread in the future...


With just 18 marks not much can be expected!!!

Try for Lovely Professional University, MJP Univ, SPS Udaipur, Sharda Univ, new NITs like Agartala, Arunachal Pradesh, etc

----------


## kish

> My expected AIEEE Rank is between 10k-14k . 
> And I am from Mumbai.
> 
> Can I get CSE or ECE at VNIT Nagpur?
> 
> And can I get CSE or ECE Punjab Engineering College(PEC) ?
> 
> And is Thapar University better than VIT?
> 
> ...


*[MENTION=13099]Harghun[/MENTION]: Are you from general category???*

----------


## proten

what is the worst rank i can expect with 200 in aieee 2011?

----------


## kish

> what is the worst rank i can expect with 200 in aieee 2011?


Worst rank: Arnd 11k!!! Not below that......but i am sure u ll end up with 8-9k....

----------


## ravi kiran

HI I AM RAVI.i am getting 240 score in aieee -general-andhra pradesh-can i get ECgroup in nit surathkal. if yes in which round

----------


## FaaDoOEngineer

> HI I AM RAVI.i am getting 240 score in aieee -general-andhra pradesh-can i get ECgroup in nit surathkal. if yes in which round


Hi Ravi,

Your thread has been merged with this official AIEEE thread. Pl post in relevant thread in the future.......

Njoy & Xperience this website, Get your queries cleared, get help in making decision with the help of seniors and experts and do much more!!

----------


## lara

> HI I AM RAVI.i am getting 240 score in aieee -general-andhra pradesh-can i get ECgroup in nit surathkal. if yes in which round


U can get a rank of around 5000 this yr........With this rank.....u cant expect to get ECE....it closes below 3000 for AI candidates!

Are u looking at any other colleges??

----------


## mtensd

My frnd iz getting 18 marks in aieee n 250 in architecture.... Iz der ne scope fr him 2 get ne of the collge in aieee?? Ne proper college? Plz tel guys  :(:

----------


## goswami kumar

i am getting 160 marks out of 360 in aieee-2011. can i get admission in daiict?

----------


## saloni

> My frnd iz getting 18 marks in aieee n 250 in architecture.... Iz der ne scope fr him 2 get ne of the collge in aieee?? Ne proper college? Plz tel guys


With just 18 marks not much can be expected!!!

Try for Lovely Professional University, MJP Univ, SPS Udaipur, Sharda Univ, new NITs like Agartala, Arunachal Pradesh, etc

----------


## saloni

> i am getting 160 marks out of 360 in aieee-2011. can i get admission in daiict?


Its a little difficult with these marks....Most good seats are taken up by the 2500 rank. Admissions go upto 10k-12k rank...U can expect a rank of 16k with these marks.......

----------


## guglip

hi,I belong to Punjab.I am expecting around 210 with +/- 5 marks,what is my expected AIR and SR,Also I want to do CSE, please suggest me which are the best colleges where I stand a chance,I am from gen.categry,

----------


## saloni

> hi,I belong to Punjab.I am expecting around 210 with +/- 5 marks,what is my expected AIR and SR,Also I want to do CSE, please suggest me which are the best colleges where I stand a chance,I am from gen.categry,


You can expect an AIR of 6500-7500.

Till which round are you willing to wait for admission?? The more you wait the better branch you can get in a better college......But its again a risk......What are you planning to do? Take admission in first round or wait for sometime......

I ll be able to guide you better with these details....

----------


## guglip

Thanks Saloni,with this AIR rank which are the best colleges to aim at,secondly please guide me if I get an admission in first round in any of the colleges,and there are the my chances of getting a seat in still better college or stream what should i do.

----------


## saloni

> Thanks Saloni,with this AIR rank which are the best colleges to aim at,secondly please guide me if I get an admission in first round in any of the colleges,and there are the my chances of getting a seat in still better college or stream what should i do.


Once u take a seat from central counseling u are not eligible to try for a seat again....thats y i was asking till which round are u willing to wait.....are u willing to wait till round 4-5?

----------


## guglip

Yes i am willing to wait.

----------


## FaaDoOEngineer

> Yes i am willing to wait.


Ok....Then I would advise the following to you.....

ECE or IT in IIIT Allahabad
EE, Mech, ECE in MANIT
CS, ECE, Mech in NIT Calicut
ECE, Mech in BIT Mesra
EE in MNIT Jaipur
Any branch of your choice in NIT Jalandhar
Mech, EEE in VNIT Nagpur

Do u have any particular branch choice....??

----------


## saloni

> Ok....Then I would advise the following to you.....
> 
> ECE or IT in IIIT Allahabad
> EE, Mech, ECE in MANIT
> CS, ECE, Mech in NIT Calicut
> ECE, Mech in BIT Mesra
> EE in MNIT Jaipur
> Any branch of your choice in NIT Jalandhar
> Mech, EEE in VNIT Nagpur
> ...


[MENTION=12757]guglip[/MENTION]: Now what can I say when the ORIGINAL FAADOO has replied!!!!!   :8):  :8):

----------


## FaaDoOEngineer

> [MENTION=12757]guglip[/MENTION]: Now what can I say when the ORIGINAL FAADOO has replied!!!!!


Hahaha!! Saloni.....You are doing a great job here.....Keep it up!!!

----------


## Kapil Gautam

i'm getting 206 marks from resonance solutions (predicting 5001-6000 AIR) :8): 
which colleges should i prefer
i'm from rajasthan (GEN category)

----------


## saloni

> i'm getting 206 marks from resonance solutions (predicting 5001-6000 AIR)
> which colleges should i prefer
> i'm from rajasthan (GEN category)


Hey Kapil,

U can get any branch of ur choice in MNIT Jaipur......but that wud be by the 4th round.....can u wait that long? Or u r open to other state colleges??

----------


## ayuboy

My frnd is getting 215 marks, Delhi State, Gen category.....Which colleges can he get??

----------


## Mworrrried

M GETTING 18 MARKS IN AIEEE N 200 IN ARCHITECTURE.... IZ DER NE SCOPE FR ME 2 GET NE OF THE COLLGE IN AIEEE?? 
NE PROPER COLLEGE? 
PLZ TEL GUYS
 :(doh):

----------


## saloni

> M GETTING 18 MARKS IN AIEEE N 200 IN ARCHITECTURE.... IZ DER NE SCOPE FR ME 2 GET NE OF THE COLLGE IN AIEEE?? 
> NE PROPER COLLEGE? 
> PLZ TEL GUYS


With just 18 marks not much can be expected!!!

Try for Lovely Professional University, MJP Univ, SPS Udaipur, Sharda Univ, new NITs like Agartala, Arunachal Pradesh, etc 						 					.....

I remember i had earlier replied to this query!!

----------


## karan.dhamele

I am getting 254 mrks (out of 360) gen. category  in EEE nd i m intrsted in CSE or ECE...which college will be the best for me....second query- IIIT Hyd. or NIT Trichy which is better for CSE nd ECE..thnx in advance

----------


## saloni

> I am getting 254 mrks (out of 360) gen. category  in EEE nd i m intrsted in CSE or ECE...which college will be the best for me....second query- IIIT Hyd. or NIT Trichy which is better for CSE nd ECE..thnx in advance


Which state candidate are you?? I think u will get arnd 2500-2800 rank......will be able to advise u better with ur domicile state....

As far as the better college between the two - NIT T & IIIT H, I think overall NIT T brand is much better....What parameters do u want to judge the college on - placements, brand, history, faculty, campus,location,etc??

P.S. NIT T & IIIT H seniors are available on this forum....why dont u ask them queries about their colleges to gain more insight!!

----------


## natureinmyview

Please someone tell me the name of good colleges that i could get with a score of 139 marks in aieee 2011.

----------


## [FE].Zatak

that depends on your category, home state, desired branch etc.

----------


## Dtuguy

hello .


One of my friends is getting 150 marks in AIEEE . He was  a little worried with the IITJEE results . And was wondering if the trend shall follow in AIEEE .
He wanted to know his rank . He is from general category and from Delhi .

the kind of colleges he can expect

----------


## saloni

> Please someone tell me the name of good colleges that i could get with a score of 139 marks in aieee 2011.


[MENTION=12647]natureinmyview[/MENTION]: pl tell what is ur home state and category??

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------




> hello .
> 
> 
> One of my friends is getting 150 marks in AIEEE . He was a little worried with the IITJEE results . And was wondering if the trend shall follow in AIEEE .
> He wanted to know his rank . He is from general category and from Delhi .
> 
> the kind of colleges he can expect


[MENTION=12579]Dtuguy[/MENTION]: Your frnd can expect to get a rank in the range of 18k-20k...What kind of branches is he looking at?

----------


## Dtuguy

Civil ,Mech 
ICE

----------


## saloni

For Civil ur frnd can try NIT Silchar, Srinagar, BIT Patna.....in the 5th round...diff to get top colleges with this rank.....

Mech he can try in BIT Deogarh, Patna, new NITs like Agartala, etc

What is ICE? Intrumentation?

----------


## karan.dhamele

Any IIIT-Hyd. and NIT TRICHY student  der on this forum.....pls suggest me for CSE which is best option among IIIT-H and NITs(especially Trichy,warangal nd Suratkal )....PLS explain ur answer in detail giving placement statistics of recent years...thnx in advance

----------


## vjkumar4444

I am expecting aorund 200 marks in AIEEE this year.  I am from General Category and home state is AP. Can anyone tell me how much my AIR and my state rank will be like?

----------


## saloni

> I am expecting aorund 200 marks in AIEEE this year.  I am from General Category and home state is AP. Can anyone tell me how much my AIR and my state rank will be like?


[MENTION=13513]vjkumar4444[/MENTION]: you can expect an AIR of 9000 & a state rank of 800-1000.....Anything else u wanna know?

----------


## saloni

> Any IIIT-Hyd. and NIT TRICHY student  der on this forum.....pls suggest me for CSE which is best option among IIIT-H and NITs(especially Trichy,warangal nd Suratkal )....PLS explain ur answer in detail giving placement statistics of recent years...thnx in advance


[MENTION=1333]karan[/MENTION] Dhamele: I ll suggest that for detailed stats and advice on each of the colleges, u must post in the official thread of each of these colleges.....This site has seniors for all these colleges and I am sure u ll be guided properly......To find your college of choice click here : http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...T-IIIT-etc-etc.

As far as my knowledge goes....IIIT Hyderabad is the best of the lot.....

----------


## Rohit Chandra

does anyone has any information about IIITM Gwalior , about their placements etc.?

----------


## shashankush

i have got 171 marks in iit jee and expecting 130 marks in aieee. i have got 4818 rank in uptu . should i go for uptu or aieee or repeat this year ?

----------


## abhijeet dixit

hey! i m abhijeet dixit appeared for AIEEE this year i m expecting 190 marks approx. which collage can i get? please reply soon. . .
 :(whew):

----------


## [FE].Zatak

better wait until the aieee results come out n councelled.

----------


## anuragchamp

i am getting 70 marks in aieee 2011 n i am open category student , will i be qualified for aieee 2011 counselling

----------


## vjkumar4444

Can I get EEE in NIT Warangal in home state quota with that rank? What is the cut-off for EEE in warangal under home state quota??

----------


## alpha.whiskey

Aieee Result Update

http://www.cbse.nic.in/press_note_result_aieee_2011.pdf

Result to be Out Tmrw @ 1 PM.
Cutoff's
Gen : 48 i.e. 13.33%
OBC : 45
SC/ ST & PD : 18
Please Note last years cutoff was was 55 for Gen which was 12.73%

So maybe ranks will be similar to last year.
Best of Luck to All.

----------


## Anindya

Hey Rohit Chandra .. I am a current student of IIITM Gwalior. By word i would say it is one of the premier institutes of India in IT. If you are interested in that branch than the 5 year integrated course is awesome here. The placements are good with MS , Google  , Oracle , etc. all recruiting on positive basis. Also what might please you to know is that THE infrastructure of the institute is TOTALLY LIKE A 5 Star Private College  :D:

----------


## Harghun

Yes......................................................

----------


## sciengprof

On the basis of rank you get in AIEEE, you can decide.

----------


## saloni

> hey! i m abhijeet dixit appeared for AIEEE this year i m expecting 190 marks approx. which collage can i get? please reply soon. . .


 @abhijeet dixit  :

You can expect a rank of around 10k.

With this rank u can expect to get good colleges, but i ll be able to advise u better if u tell me ur home state, category and choice of branches if any......

----------


## saloni

> i am getting 70 marks in aieee 2011 n i am open category student , will i be qualified for aieee 2011 counselling


Yes u ll be qualified....u can expect rank of arnd 90000.....

----------


## saloni

> I am expecting aorund 200 marks in AIEEE this year.  I am from General Category and home state is AP. Can anyone tell me how much my AIR and my state rank will be like?


You can expect a rank of around 9000.......State rank should be arnd 850-950.......

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------




> Can I get EEE in NIT Warangal in home state quota with that rank? What is the cut-off for EEE in warangal under home state quota??



Very difficult for u to get EEE......it closed below 6k last time for HS candidates....

----------


## saloni

> On the basis of rank you get in AIEEE, you can decide.


you can expect rank of arnd 26k-27k.......u ll find decent college....what exactly is ur requirement in terms of college, branch, city, etc??

Whats ur state/category??

----------


## anuragchamp

i have got air133089 in aieee 2011 and i am open category student  and overall state rank is8190 and category rank is 5927 , can i expect good college in maharashtra since i am student of maharashtra itself , which good college for engineering i can expect

----------


## vamsi

My air rank is 28k can i get into it

----------


## v p

I have got AIR of 25647, state rank- 2250, state- Delhi, Category General, architecture rank AIR- 2870, State rank- 291. Don't think there's a chance in a good NIT.. Have already taken admission in VIT (mechanical) and have to submit original certificates by June 23, shud I go ahead with VIT and wait for BITs (score 285), any chance of SPA, DElhi with this score, how's it

----------


## Sarvesh Jain

i m from m.p. i got 20000 all india rank & 1300 state rank .can i get manit bhopal?

----------


## Mworrrried

hey guyzz my aieee all india rank is 56000 from sc category  n state rank is 2694  so can i get ne govt. college . in northern part of india....
plz help guyzz..

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------

my  aieee all india rank in b.arch is 2370 n state rnk is 192 from sc category so can i get ne govt college for the architecture.......

----------


## saloni

> I have got AIR of 25647, state rank- 2250, state- Delhi, Category General, architecture rank AIR- 2870, State rank- 291. Don't think there's a chance in a good NIT.. Have already taken admission in VIT (mechanical) and have to submit original certificates by June 23, shud I go ahead with VIT and wait for BITs (score 285), any chance of SPA, DElhi with this score, how's it



u do have a chance in SPA delhi but in 6th or 7th round......

and yes i guess u shud go for VIT.....though BITS Goa, good branch looks possible.....u can wait for that too.......

----------


## saloni

> hey guyzz my aieee all india rank is 56000 from sc category  n state rank is 2694  so can i get ne govt. college . in northern part of india....
> plz help guyzz..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------
> 
> my  aieee all india rank in b.arch is 2370 n state rnk is 192 from sc category so can i get ne govt college for the architecture.......


U can get SPA Delhi in 3rd round or so!!!

Between which state candidate are u?? U can get admission in SC quota to a good college in north india....MNNIT Allahabad, MNIT Jaipur, etc.....do let me know u r home state....

----------


## Mworrrried

my home state iz delhi .   
n i wnt admission nly in govt college...

----------


## digvijayverma942

hey guys...plz help me ..i got air 17997 and state rank 2500(rajasthan)....what are the colleges i can expect and is there any chance for dce,nsit iiit???

----------


## saloni

> my home state iz delhi .   
> n i wnt admission nly in govt college...


Any branch criterias?? or u ll go for any branch....like i said u can get good NITs with this rank....

----------


## Mworrrried

my home state iz delhi ....
n wnt admission only in govt college..
plz help.. :(:   :(doh): 

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

so cn i get mechanical with rnk??

----------


## saloni

> hey guys...plz help me ..i got air 17997 and state rank 2500(rajasthan)....what are the colleges i can expect and is there any chance for dce,nsit iiit???


Diff to get DCE/NSIT with this rank.....

IIIT Gwalior is possible.....

What are the other colleges u r interested in?

----------


## ruchigoel

> i have got air133089 in aieee 2011 and i am open category student  and overall state rank is8190 and category rank is 5927 , can i expect good college in maharashtra since i am student of maharashtra itself , which good college for engineering i can expect


For answer to ur queries pl post here: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...h-queries-here..

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------




> My air rank is 28k can i get into it


Get into what???

----------


## dicap

xcuse me .. .......... the thread link which is supposed to be for IIIT-H , opens up the one for IIIT-A .......... ??!!!! :S

----------


## vamsi

get into any good nits ???

----------


## vamsi

my air is 28k !! wat r best collges which i can get ????

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> i m from m.p. i got 20000 all india rank & 1300 state rank .can i get manit bhopal?


Thread merged with the AIEEE Discussions & Cutoffs thread. Please ask any of your query here..Also take care to post in the relevent thread before creating a new thread!

Thanks & All the best..  :):

----------


## mrpaglu

My AIR is  45664. Wha all colleges i can get? M from Orissa. General category student. There is hardly ne chance for NITs. So i am looking for other colleges in Bangalore, Mumbai, Pune and delhi regions. I would like to know about the colleges i can get into with this rank.

----------


## saloni

> xcuse me .. .......... the thread link which is supposed to be for IIIT-H , opens up the one for IIIT-A .......... ??!!!! :S


[MENTION=7308]dicap[/MENTION]: did u try and search for the IIIT Hyderabad thread. u can find it here:http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...e..All-Details

I have notified the admins of this prob!  :): 

---------- Post added at 08:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------




> get into any good nits ???


Which state/category??

----------


## saloni

> my air is 28k !! wat r best collges which i can get ????


I ll advise u wrt the 5th round......

U can get BIT Deogarh, BIT Patna(outside chance), new NITs in the north east, Mewar University, and others like LPU, Sharda, etc...u can also try for good colleges in local universities.....

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------

[MENTION=13672]Sarvesh Jain[/MENTION]:

U have a chance for chemical & meta.....

---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------




> My AIR is  45664. Wha all colleges i can get? M from Orissa. General category student. There is hardly ne chance for NITs. So i am looking for other colleges in Bangalore, Mumbai, Pune and delhi regions. I would like to know about the colleges i can get into with this rank.


Hi,

NITs is not possible with this rank......

U can try MIT, VIT in Pune......Mumbai u can try Swami Vivekanand, Shah and Anchor, Rizvi etc., DElhi u can try in IPU colleges, Jaypee Noida, Galgotia's Noida in UPTU.....

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------




> my home state iz delhi ....
> n wnt admission only in govt college..
> plz help.. 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------
> 
> so cn i get mechanical with rnk??


Yes u can get mechanical with this rank in NSIT/DTU.....and other NITs also....like MNNIT, MNIT, etc....

----------


## sourav tiwari

my air is 116064 and my state rank is 8731...pls suggest me some good colleges..i'm from delhi

----------


## dicap

No i had not ............ thanks saloni  :):

----------


## saloni

> my air is 116064 and my state rank is 8731...pls suggest me some good colleges..i'm from delhi


Are u frm general category??? And do u have branch preferences??

----------


## dicap

my AIR is 9176 ......... and i'd prefer mech , civil , ece ...... in that order . Which colleges i might get ??!!! gonna wait till 5th round !! i'm from UP

----------


## saloni

> my AIR is 9176 ......... and i'd prefer mech , civil , ece ...... in that order . Which colleges i might get ??!!! gonna wait till 5th round !! i'm from UP


[MENTION=7308]dicap[/MENTION]: pl post in the correct thread: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...h-queries-here..

----------


## Neeru Singh Saini

plz help me....i have got ma aieee rank 216900......what all colleges i can get

----------


## guglip

I have 11400 AIR in AIEE  my SR is 410 punjab,where can i get admission in CSE or aeronautical, electrical

----------


## saloni

> plz help me....i have got ma aieee rank 216900......what all colleges i can get


Which category/state are u??

----------


## saloni

> I have 11400 AIR in AIEE  my SR is 410 punjab,where can i get admission in CSE or aeronautical, electrical


CSE: NIT Durgapur, NIT Hamirpur, NIT Jalandhar, BIT Deogarh & Patna, NIT Jamshedpur, NIT Raipur...

EE: U can get most of the above colleges.....

Are u looking at any specific colleges??

----------


## roy_1016

My son got 216 marks. AI rank 7075, Category (General) rank 5996, HS 141 (Gujarat). He is interested in Chemical. What are the options? Will he get Warangal, Trichy, Surathkal? How is 5 yr integrated ME (Chem) from NIT, Rourkela?

----------


## Mworrrried

n plz can u suggest me some branch preferences..
i"ll be thnkful to u...
plz...

----------


## roy_1016

One more question. With this score, what are his chances of getting ICT, Mumbai - B.Chem.?

----------


## xxxxendor

sir i need ur help
iam from new delhi paschim vihar
my 12 marks 70%
iit 194 marks not selected
uptu 248 marks 12366 rank
aieee 40,000 air and 4548 state rank
pls suggest me a good college pls sir iam very much depressed i need some1 to help

----------


## saloni

> My son got 216 marks. AI rank 7075, Category (General) rank 5996, HS 141 (Gujarat). He is interested in Chemical. What are the options? Will he get Warangal, Trichy, Surathkal? How is 5 yr integrated ME (Chem) from NIT, Rourkela?


Your son will definitely get NIT Trichy & Warangal in 4th round.....and Surathkal in 5th round.....

For Specific queries on colleges regarding fees, placements, hostel, etc. kindly post in official thread of that college. Find the college of your choice here: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...T-IIIT-etc-etc.

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




> One more question. With this score, what are his chances of getting ICT, Mumbai - B.Chem.?


He has good chance in the second round of counseling in UICT Mumbai.....

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




> n plz can u suggest me some branch preferences..
> i"ll be thnkful to u...
> plz...



What subjects do u like?? Or u are open to any branch....What matters most...college or placements??

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------




> sir i need ur help
> iam from new delhi paschim vihar
> my 12 marks 70%
> iit 194 marks not selected
> uptu 248 marks 12366 rank
> aieee 40,000 air and 4548 state rank
> pls suggest me a good college pls sir iam very much depressed i need some1 to help


I ll definitely help u.....dont worry...ur rank is not so bad that u cant get into a decent college......but first tell me what are ur branch and location preferences and whether u are form general category??

----------


## Mworrrried

ya m open to any branch ..
acc.to me college.matters most..
if the college is good then definitely i gt placement..
frnkly speaking i hv nt yet decided for any trade..
jo ache college me milge le lunga..

 n one more question.. which of the NITs can i get ..???

----------


## saloni

> ya m open to any branch ..
> acc.to me college.matters most..
> if the college is good then definitely i gt placement..
> frnkly speaking i hv nt yet decided for any trade..
> jo ache college me milge le lunga..


Then take admission in one of these DTU, NSIT, MNNIT, MNIT, MANIT, IIIT Allahabad.......u can get decent branch in 1st round of counseling only.....or maybe wait till 2nd round and get the branch of ur choice....All these colleges are top colleges...

----------


## sourav tiwari

branch preferences - mechanical,aeronotical,electrical
yes i'm frm general category...
can i get any gov college..??

----------


## nsit2010

> branch preferences - mechanical,aeronotical,electrical
> yes i'm frm general category...


With a rank of 1.16 lakh general cateory, u cant really expect much from central counseling.....NITs are out of question....u can try LPU, Mewar Univ, Sharda, etc......between how about taking the IPU CET?? U can try for colleges there....

----------


## Mworrrried

all these r govt  colleges....????


n one more question.. which of the NITs can i get ..???

----------


## saloni

> all these r govt  colleges....????


They are all government colleges.....

----------


## rohit jain

> They are all government colleges.....


sir  i am getting a gen rank-31525,delhii state rank-2689 what are the options for me!
can i get nit delhi or nsit also can i  get jaypee-noida 
my branch prefrence is coe,ece and electrical pls help sir i am really worried!!

----------


## saloni

> sir  i am getting a gen rank-31525,delhii state rank-2689 what are the options for me!
> can i get nit delhi or nsit also can i  get jaypee-noida 
> my branch prefrence is coe,ece and electrical pls help sir i am really worried!!


No Chance with NIT Delhi or NSIT....but u can get JIIT......CSE & ECE both.....

And Dont worry.....this site is really helpful for releasing anxiety!  :):

----------


## sourav tiwari

pls suggst me some good colleges in any trade...

----------


## saloni

> pls suggst me some good colleges in any trade...


Hey I agree with the colleges that NSIT2010 has recommended....if u have something specific in mind...pl tell me.......

----------


## vamsi

my air is 28k !! wat is the best colg tht i can end up getting ??  i m from gen cat n homestate ap


plzzz help me !!! thnk u !

----------


## sourav tiwari

can i get any gov college..??

----------


## suman dhoundiyal

sir i got 367 in bitsat 2011,can i get CS in pillani campus? My aiee AIR is 1094  can i get in NIT warangal  CS ? Which will be better option for me?

----------


## saloni

> sir i got 367 in bitsat 2011,can i get CS in pillani campus? My aiee AIR is 1094  can i get in NIT warangal  CS ? Which will be better option for me?


Go for BITS Pilani!! Anyday.....

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




> can i get any gov college..??


Very diff to get into a govt college...... :(:   :(:

----------


## xxxxendor

iam from general category 
i have got air 40584 and delhi state rank 3996 and my uptu rank is 12336 can i get any gov. clg in ncr region or in delhi

----------


## saloni

> my air is 28k !! wat is the best colg tht i can end up getting ??  i m from gen cat n homestate ap
> 
> 
> plzzz help me !!! thnk u !


you can go NIT Warangal Biotech from HS quota....

from AI quota, i thin u shud opt for - 
1. Tezpur Univ - Mech
2. NIT Agartala - Civil,Production
3. NIT AP - any branch
4. NIT Calicut - biotech
5. NIT Durgapur - Biotech
6. BIT Deogarh,Patna - CSE, ECE, etc
7.BIT Mesra - Polymer
8.NIT Jalandhar- Textile
9.NIT Raipur - Mining

----------


## xxxxendor

i want CS can i get any govt clg

----------


## saloni

> iam from general category 
> i have got air 40584 and delhi state rank 3996 and my uptu rank is 12336 can i get any gov. clg in ncr region or in delhi


Frankly its very difficult to get good govt engg colleges in NCR for u.......why dont u want to go to private colleges??

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------




> i want CS can i get any govt clg


U can get CS......but u need to be open to private colleges too!

----------


## xxxxendor

> Frankly its very difficult to get good govt engg colleges in NCR for u.......why dont u want to go to private colleges??


private clgs dnt have 100% placement can u tell any private clg for me

----------


## saloni

> private clgs dnt have 100% placement can u tell any private clg for me


who told u that private colleges dont have 100% placements and govt colleges do!!! I can suggest u private colleges...but pl give me the details again...cant search the whole thread again for ur details...

----------


## xxxxendor

ok my aieee rank is 40548
my DELHI state rank is 3996 my uptu rank is 12366 and boards perc 70.6% in pcm and 70% overall
i want to opt cs

----------


## saloni

> ok my aieee rank is 40548
> my DELHI state rank is 3996 my uptu rank is 12366 and boards perc 70.6% in pcm and 70% overall
> i want to opt cs


general category right??

----------


## xxxxendor

> who told u that private colleges dont have 100% placements and govt colleges do!!! I can suggest u private colleges...but pl give me the details again...cant search the whole thread again for ur details...


 iam from general category
my aieee rank is 40548
my delhi state rank is 3996 and my uptu rank is 12366
i got 70% marks in 12
70.6% in pcm
i want to opt cs

----------


## xxxxendor

right its general category

----------


## saloni

> iam from general category
> my aieee rank is 40548
> my delhi state rank is 3996 and my uptu rank is 12366
> i got 70% marks in 12
> 70.6% in pcm
> i want to opt cs


Colleges for u for CS- 
Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)
Faculty of Engineering and Technology, Gurukul Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar
IAMR College of Engineering, Meerut

----------


## xxxxendor

> Colleges for u for CS- 
> Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)
> Faculty of Engineering and Technology, Gurukul Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar
> IAMR College of Engineering, Meerut


saloni wat u thnk about noida international university

----------


## saloni

> saloni wat u thnk about noida international university


I am not a fan of new universities.....and not even one batch has passed...nothing can be said regarding placements, etc...

----------


## xxxxendor

> I am not a fan of new universities.....and not even one batch has passed...nothing can be said regarding placements, etc...


the universities given by u above are all affiliated to uptu???
is Institute of Technology banaras a govt clg or is it a private 1

----------


## vamsi

> you can go NIT Warangal Biotech from HS quota....
> 
> from AI quota, i thin u shud opt for - 
> 1. Tezpur Univ - Mech
> 2. NIT Agartala - Civil,Production
> 3. NIT AP - any branch
> 4. NIT Calicut - biotech
> 5. NIT Durgapur - Biotech
> 6. BIT Deogarh,Patna - CSE, ECE, etc
> ...


should i opt anything off these or can i get any better private colgs or iiits ?? is tezpur univ good ?

----------


## xxxxendor

> the universities given by u above are all affiliated to uptu???
> is Institute of Technology banaras a govt clg or is it a private 1


saloni institute of technology takes student through the results of jee 2011 and m nt selected fr that

----------


## saloni

> the universities given by u above are all affiliated to uptu???
> is Institute of Technology banaras a govt clg or is it a private 1


No only the Meerut College is....

Are u talking about IT,BHU here? If yes, then it is govt...

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------




> should i opt anything off these or can i get any better private colgs or iiits ?? is tezpur univ good ?


You can opt for BIT campuses.....or find better private colleges in AP itself...lots to choose from there....HOw about EAMCET? Have u performed well?

----------


## rohit jain

is thr no state quota for nit-delhi ??  as my delhi state rank is-2689??

----------


## saloni

> is thr no state quota for nit-delhi ??  as my delhi state rank is-2689??


Of course there is state quota.......but with ur rank its not possible....  :(:   :(:

----------


## xxxxendor

> Colleges for u for CS- 
> Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)
> Faculty of Engineering and Technology, Gurukul Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar
> IAMR College of Engineering, Meerut


 pls tell me which information of technology clg are u talking about

----------


## vamsi

> No only the Meerut College is....
> 
> Are u talking about IT,BHU here? If yes, then it is govt...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> You can opt for BIT campuses.....or find better private colleges in AP itself...lots to choose from there....HOw about EAMCET? Have u performed well?


any ap collges giving admissions through aieee ???   my eamcet was ok but my ipe % is bad so i won be getting the best colgs !!

----------


## saloni

> any ap collges giving admissions through aieee ???   my eamcet was ok but my ipe % is bad so i won be getting the best colgs !!


None that i know of at the back of my hands...will research and let u know....

----------


## vamsi

> None that i know of at the back of my hands...will research and let u know....


thank u !!  :):  will be waiting for ur reply !!

----------


## xxxxendor

> None that i know of at the back of my hands...will research and let u know....


what u think about JRE GROUP OF INSTITUTION 
they msg me to join them

----------


## saloni

> what u think about JRE GROUP OF INSTITUTION 
> they msg me to join them


Not good enuf!! u ll find better colleges!

----------


## xxxxendor

> Not good enuf!! u ll find better colleges!


 THANKS BUT SALONI PLEASE TELL ME SOME COLLEGES TO APPLY 
which Institute of Technology are u talking about

----------


## A Ra

I hv scored 159 in aieee.My air is 26248 in open category.my home state is west bengal.Please answer my queries:
1)will i gt an admission for computer science/IT in any nit college?
2)will i gt an admission for computer science/IT in MIT,Pune, VIT,Pune, PICT,Pune or Ramdeo Baba Kamla Nehru Engineering College,Nagpur?

----------


## saloni

> I hv scored 159 in aieee.My air is 26248 in open category.my home state is west bengal.Please answer my queries:
> 1)will i gt an admission for computer science/IT in any nit college?
> 2)will i gt an admission for computer science/IT in MIT,Pune, VIT,Pune, PICT,Pune or Ramdeo Baba Kamla Nehru Engineering College,Nagpur?


1) not possible - maybe in some new NITs of north east...
2) will let u know abt these colleges soon......will talk to few frnds....

----------


## xxxxendor

> 1) not possible - maybe in some new NITs of north east...
> 2) will let u know abt these colleges soon......will talk to few frnds....


hey saloni pls answr me which Institute of Technology are u talking about in above post

----------


## nehal92

I got 26542 rank in gen. what can i get

----------


## cYcLoNe

SIR MY RNK AR AS FOLLOWS :-

                              B.TECH ,        ARCH
All India Rank	
Overall	              683209 ,	        32718 
Category	      55848 ,       	2370 
State Rank		
Overall	              32818,	          3045
Category	      2694   ,	        192
CAN I GET ANY OF THE GOVT COLLEGE..
MY CATEGORY IS SC N HOME TOWN IS DELHI..  PLZ HELP ME

----------


## worriedparag

i got overall rank in aieee as 25959 and category rank 20100 which rank should i look to see trends of previous years

----------


## saloni

> I got 26542 rank in gen. what can i get


[MENTION=272]nehal92[/MENTION]: pl go thru the whole thread...there are a lot of students with similar queries...u can find ur answers from there...in case u still have doubts.....do let me know...

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




> SIR MY RNK AR AS FOLLOWS :-
> 
>                               B.TECH ,        ARCH
> All India Rank	
> Overall	              683209 ,	        32718 
> Category	      55848 ,       	2370 
> State Rank		
> Overall	              32818,	          3045
> Category	      2694   ,	        192
> ...


Very difficult to get any govt college...

----------


## saloni

> i got overall rank in aieee as 25959 and category rank 20100 which rank should i look to see trends of previous years


Which category?? I am guessing OBC.....Is that correct??

----------


## SATADRU

A very good evening to every one.I m new to this website
I am from west bengal and belong to sc.

B arch  Scores in aieee 2011 are:-

*All India Rank**Overall*24011 *Category*1617 *State Rank* *Overall* 799 *Category* 84 can U please suggest me if i can get nit tiruchirapally or spa delhi or VNIT

----------


## Naga Sirisha

hey some one pls reply my *air overall :14696* air category rank :2538 can i get IT in nit surathkal? DO REPLY EARLY I AM TENSED IN WHICH ROUND CAN I EXPECT?

----------


## Naga Sirisha

Hey people could any one say whether the opening and closing ranks  mentioned in the ccb website under obc category are all india overall rank or all india category rank?????/ reply plzzzzz urgent

----------


## sciengprof

I heard that AIEEE counselling will be held for AIR and SR separately.Is it true?
What is overall and category Rank all about?
I'm from general merit(GEN) and from Karnataka.
I got 1,27,000 AIR(overall Rank) , 86,607 AIR(category Rank),SR - 2720 (overall) and SR - 2148 (category).
I wanted to know the state quota for NITK Surathkal.

----------


## saloni

> A very good evening to every one.I m new to this website
> I am from west bengal and belong to sc.
> 
> B arch  Scores in aieee 2011 are:-
> 
> *All India Rank**Overall*24011 *Category*1617 *State Rank* *Overall* 799 *Category* 84 can U please suggest me if i can get nit tiruchirapally or spa delhi or VNIT


No chance of getting any of these colleges.....

---------- Post added at 08:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 AM ----------




> hey some one pls reply my *air overall :14696* air category rank :2538 can i get IT in nit surathkal? DO REPLY EARLY I AM TENSED IN WHICH ROUND CAN I EXPECT?


Which category are u from?? OBC, SC or ST?? Also, which state candidate??? 

My guess is u have a good chance, but pl provide the above details!!

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------




> Hey people could any one say whether the opening and closing ranks  mentioned in the ccb website under obc category are all india overall rank or all india category rank?????/ reply plzzzzz urgent


They are all India Ranks......

Which state are u from?? Whichever state u r from u are going to get admission though.....With 14k AIR....

----------


## saloni

> I heard that AIEEE counselling will be held for AIR and SR separately.Is it true?
> What is overall and category Rank all about?
> I'm from general merit(GEN) and from Karnataka.
> I got 1,27,000 AIR(overall Rank) , 86,607 AIR(category Rank),SR - 2720 (overall) and SR - 2148 (category).
> I wanted to know the state quota for NITK Surathkal.


50% is state quota...

Counseling is centralized and not different for AIR and SR......Are u from OBC category??

----------


## manu220194

Hello to all.
I secured AIR 4187 GEN 3618,state rank 625 gen state rank 544. i am from mumbai.
What's better,DCE or MNIT,i gave my 12th from rajasthan so im eligible for state quota..
What are my chances of getting a seat in DCE?

----------


## SATADRU

good afternnon every one.
please help me clear my doubt.

I belong to sc category.
And i have beeen selected for central counselling in B ARCH.

My OVERALL AIR is 24011.
And my OVERALL SC AIR is 1617.

But will i be judged based on my OVERALL AIR or OVEARLL SC AIR.

Please help me .I am very doubt.

----------


## SATADRU

good afternnon every one.
please help me clear my doubt.

I belong to sc category.
And i have beeen selected for central counselling in B ARCH.

My OVERALL AIR is 24011.
And my OVERALL SC AIR is 1617.

But will i be judged based on my OVERALL AIR or OVEARLL SC AIR.

----------


## Naga Sirisha

*I belong to OBC and to ap.. I know that the rank provided in the last years cutoff for obc at the ccb website is all india rank but is it all india overall  rank or [U]all [/U]india category rank.can u also tell me whether i can get cs in nit-warangal(home state)*

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------

I belong to OBC and to ap.. I know that the rank provided in the last years cutoff for obc at the ccb website is all india rank but is it all india overall rank or all india category rank.can u also tell me whether i can get cs in nit-warangal(home state)

----------


## saloni

> *I belong to OBC and to ap.. I know that the rank provided in the last years cutoff for obc at the ccb website is all india rank but is it all india overall  rank or [U]all [/U]india category rank.can u also tell me whether i can get cs in nit-warangal(home state)*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------
> 
> I belong to OBC and to ap.. I know that the rank provided in the last years cutoff for obc at the ccb website is all india rank but is it all india overall rank or all india category rank.can u also tell me whether i can get cs in nit-warangal(home state)


All cut offs provided on the website are All India Ranks....and not category ranks.....

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------




> good afternnon every one.
> please help me clear my doubt.
> 
> I belong to sc category.
> And i have beeen selected for central counselling in B ARCH.
> 
> My OVERALL AIR is 24011.
> And my OVERALL SC AIR is 1617.
> 
> ...


Overall SC rank is given to help u make a judgement on where u stand in terms of ur competition for the seats in SC quota.....o lets suppose thereare 5 seats in X branch in SVNIT for SCs...and u have a state rank of 8 in Gujarat, then u will have an idea that 3 ppl have to refuse admission fr u to get a seat...

Hope u got it....

----------


## Naga Sirisha

can i get nit warangal with cs
or nit surathkal IT IN WHICH ROUNDS CAN I EXPECT

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

U mean all india overall ranks right?

----------


## saloni

> can i get nit warangal with cs
> or nit surathkal IT IN WHICH ROUNDS CAN I EXPECT
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------
> 
> U mean all india overall ranks right?


Yes, I mean overall India ranks....

And u cant expect to get NIT Surathkal CS.....

----------


## Naga Sirisha

By wat round can i get nit surathkal with cs and it.

----------


## Naga Sirisha

Saloni r u der pls reply

----------


## Naga Sirisha

Sum1 pls do reply

----------


## saloni

> Sum1 pls do reply


[MENTION=13851]Naga Sirisha[/MENTION]: Pl dont spam the forum by replying every minute!! Pl be patient...we ll help u.....

U can get IT in NIT Surathkal by 3rd round.....

----------


## Naga Sirisha

oh i am sry i am new 2 dis community

----------


## iwantnit

hii saloni...i am a general category student frm up....my aieee rank is 32k.....i wntd 2 know wat all clgs i cn gt at dis rank.....my branch preferences are mech,ee,civil or any other core branches.......and r d nit's in the east like silchar,agartala gud enuf??and wat r d future prospects of prouction and metallurgt engineering....

Thnks in advance  :):

----------


## saloni

> hii saloni...i am a general category student frm up....my aieee rank is 32k.....i wntd 2 know wat all clgs i cn gt at dis rank.....my branch preferences are mech,ee,civil or any other core branches.......and r d nit's in the east like silchar,agartala gud enuf??and wat r d future prospects of prouction and metallurgt engineering....
> 
> Thnks in advance



Hi,

have u gone thru the complete thread....pl read thru it...there are others like u whose queries i have answered.....in case u have doubts after reading thru the thread,....let me know.....

Also, good NITs are not possible for u now......nothing can be said abt new NITs bcz not even one batch has passed out and nothing much can be said abt the placements and all!!

Production - Its a niche branch. Most ppl end up with production line jobs......only companies with production lines will give u jobs....
Meta - Lots of potential in USA and other western companies...if u are looking to go abroad after BE then its a good option...but scope is limited in INdia...

----------


## iwantnit

thnkuu so much...yeah il go thru d prev threads fr d clgs!!!! and silchar and agartala nit's are d older ones......their placements r known....bt i ws hvng confusion as to whether i shud drop a year or take one of dese nit's if i gt 1....wntd some help in this regard!!!
And ny idea whether gud meta companies recruit in nit's????

----------


## saloni

> thnkuu so much...yeah il go thru d prev threads fr d clgs!!!! and silchar and agartala nit's are d older ones......their placements r known....bt i ws hvng confusion as to whether i shud drop a year or take one of dese nit's if i gt 1....wntd some help in this regard!!!
> And ny idea whether gud meta companies recruit in nit's????


Yes, good companies do visit the top NITs, but i have seen a lot of cases where students from Meta have worked in an IT company in India!! They finally end up either going to US or making a career in IT....

The decision of dropping is urs to take...if u feel u deserve better and have confidence of makin it big next time, then drop.....Work hard so that u get nothing but IIT...else its a waste of time and energy....

----------


## iwantnit

finally completed reading the entire thread but i could not find anyone getting a rank of 32k and falling in general category........read a thread where one guy was getting 42 k and was advised to go for private colleges rather than government one.......also some other guy got 28k air and was falling under sc quota....so he too enjoyed advantages......but i have to opt for government college "only"......if possible....please let me know if i am eligible or not for any of the streams in a good government college.....

----------


## saloni

> finally completed reading the entire thread but i could not find anyone getting a rank of 32k and falling in general category........read a thread where one guy was getting 42 k and was advised to go for private colleges rather than government one.......also some other guy got 28k air and was falling under sc quota....so he too enjoyed advantages......but i have to opt for government college "only"......if possible....please let me know if i am eligible or not for any of the streams in a good government college.....


Ohk! Phew...last few days have been busy! 

Are u open to BioTech, Meta, Mining, Chemical,Civil,Production,etc?

----------


## iwantnit

hehe  :): ....im open 2 all above branches except biotech.....

----------


## SATADRU

Hi saloni...u have tried claearing y doubts..thanks for that.But sorry to say i still have more..

B ARCH score;
And my AIR overall is 24011
AND Air sc rank is 1617

MY homestate rank in west bengal is 799
And my home stat sc rank is 84.
Do i stand a chance.Plaese help 

Do i stand a chance at any nits or spa.

----------


## FaaDoOEngineer

> Hi saloni...u have tried claearing y doubts..thanks for that.But sorry to say i still have more..
> 
> B ARCH score;
> And my AIR overall is 24011
> AND Air sc rank is 1617
> 
> MY homestate rank in west bengal is 799
> And my home stat sc rank is 84.
> Do i stand a chance.Plaese help 
> ...



 [MENTION=10174]SATADRU[/MENTION]: You have already got this query clarified across all college threads and I have been told that u are even asking this query in colleges which do not even teach architecture.....Ask only genuine queries or we will be forced to ban you.

And for the last time....u dont have a chance in NITs or SPA...

----------


## saloni

> hehe ....im open 2 all above branches except biotech.....


U dont really have much options till the 5th round....only one.... National Institute of Foundary & Forge Technology, Ranchi - Manufacturing Engg

----------


## c.pruthvi

Hi,
my AIR is 36993
AIR cat is 8136
STATE is  5473
STATE cat is1419
what are my possibilities of getting into a decent college and branches.guys I'm so worried .PLZ HELP ME.

----------


## aayushverma

I got 187 marks and 14388 rank in EEE.state rank 616(Haryana)......Can I get ECE in NIT-kurukshetra....if not,then in which inst. can I get ECE??? plz reply   :(think):

----------


## saloni

> Hi,
> my AIR is 36993
> AIR cat is 8136
> STATE is  5473
> STATE cat is1419
> what are my possibilities of getting into a decent college and branches.guys I'm so worried .PLZ HELP ME.


Are u OBC or SC or ST???

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




> I got 187 marks and 14388 rank in EEE.state rank 616(Haryana)......Can I get ECE in NIT-kurukshetra....if not,then in which inst. can I get ECE??? plz reply


No chance for ECE in NIT K.....

U can get it in NIT Silchar, Patna, Sikkim,Srinagar & Uttarakhand...

----------


## c.pruthvi

I'm an OBC candidate

----------


## saloni

> I'm an OBC candidate


here are ur options - 

1) Tezpur Univ- Mechanical
2) IIIT Gwalior - IT
3) IIIT D&M, Kancheepuram, Tamilnadu - Mech
4) MNNIT - BioTech
5) NIT Calicut - BT, Chemical
6) NIT Durgapur- BT, IT

----------


## rohit jain

can u arrange me IIIT-D SAMPLE PAPER  PLS HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!..........

----------


## saloni

> can u arrange me IIIT-D SAMPLE PAPER  PLS HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!..........


Pl post this in "Requests" section....

----------


## Zebisky

Am getting a rank of 9561 and I want to go for IT branch,I would like to know rankings of the colleges for IT branch  (in respect to the faculty and placement). Pls help me its urgent  :S: 

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

Is it like....... IIIT hyd> NIT surathkal> IIIT allahabad>MNNIT? Am not getting surathkal till 3rd round and am getting IIIT allahabad in 3rd round..will I get it.?Pls help me 'cause am really confused with both the questions?

----------


## manu220194

Can someone guide me regarding which would be a better option: MNIT or DCE?
Both of them are open to me as of now.
I wish to pursue ECE.

----------


## Naga Sirisha

Hey  anyone 1 online pls reply wat is better chem or civil in nit-w or it in nit-surathkal.my air is 14696(overall);air category(obc) is 2538.i belong to ap.can i get cs in nit-w or it in nit-surathkal?? Pls tell in wich rounds can i get these

----------


## Shubham Goel

hello sir ,
my aieee rank is air 12641 nd state rnk hryana is 526.
what can i get , i think i can get electrical in nit kurukshetra , nd production in pec , which between the two is get in terms of salary nd placement
also please explain the counselling procedure

----------


## NiTMaN

I AM FROM *MAHARASHTRA* AND MY CASTE IS *SC*

IS IT POSSIBLE FOR ME TO GET ADMISSION FOR 
*Computer Science/ I.T* Engineering IN ANY AIEEE COLLEGE??

*All India  Rank**Overall*345534 ------ *Category*22482 ------ *State Rank* *Overall*28412 ------ *Category* 2214 ------

----------


## dicap

AIR 9176 
S.Rank 1145  (U.P.)
which colleges can i expect if i look for mech , civil , ECE , IT  in the given order 

and i was looking at the O.R. nd C.R. of various NITs for 2009 , on aieee site , civil is becoming less popular it seems , any specific reason for that .... is it the placement or the scope !!??

----------


## sethi

AIR 10354
gen category
i have done my 12 from chandigarh
which nit i can get for branches cs ,ece, mech,civil

----------


## cYcLoNe

can i get spa bhopal or delhi wid this rank..
n also can i persue for pec in chandigarh for  archetecture??
pls help  /..  :(:   :(:

----------


## shashank jain

Hi,
my AIR is 690056
AIR cat is 56848
STATE is 33818
STATE cat is 2794
what are my possibilities of getting into a decent college and branches
can i get any of the govt college any where in india..??
im from sc category..n home state izz delhi..

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> hello sir ,
> my aieee rank is air 12641 nd state rnk hryana is 526.
> what can i get , i think i can get electrical in nit kurukshetra , nd production in pec , which between the two is get in terms of salary nd placement
> also please explain the counselling procedure


Query moved to the relevant thread...please search before creating a New thread...

Thanks

----------


## saloni

> good afternnon every one.
> please help me clear my doubt.
> 
> I belong to sc category.
> And i have beeen selected for central counselling in B ARCH.
> 
> My OVERALL AIR is 24011.
> And my OVERALL SC AIR is 1617.
> 
> But will i be judged based on my OVERALL AIR or OVEARLL SC AIR.


Obviously on the basis of your SC AIR...But I really doubt if you can get anything good at this rank....

----------


## saloni

> Can someone guide me regarding which would be a better option: MNIT or DCE?
> Both of them are open to me as of now.
> I wish to pursue ECE.


Go for DTU....DCE after being converted to DTU has lost considerable brand value.....NSIT is now rated better than DTU......but in terms of placements, DTU is still better than MNIT.......But MNIT has the NIT brand.......The other advantage with DTU is that it is in Delhi and bcz of the DCE heritage is expected to bounce back pretty soon!!

Overall DTU sounds better....

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------




> Hey  anyone 1 online pls reply wat is better chem or civil in nit-w or it in nit-surathkal.my air is 14696(overall);air category(obc) is 2538.i belong to ap.can i get cs in nit-w or it in nit-surathkal?? Pls tell in wich rounds can i get these


IN terms of average salaries, IT in surathkal and Chemical in NIT W are equally good......make ur choice.....

And I think I have already answered ur second question before....pl dont ask repeat questions!

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




> hello sir ,
> my aieee rank is air 12641 nd state rnk hryana is 526.
> what can i get , i think i can get electrical in nit kurukshetra , nd production in pec , which between the two is get in terms of salary nd placement
> also please explain the counselling procedure


Go for NIT Kurukshetra.......electrical is a better branch than production and has much more scope in the future....for counseling procedure, pl ask specific queries!

---------- Post added at 08:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------




> I AM FROM *MAHARASHTRA* AND MY CASTE IS *SC*
> 
> IS IT POSSIBLE FOR ME TO GET ADMISSION FOR 
> *Computer Science/ I.T* Engineering IN ANY AIEEE COLLEGE??
> 
> *All India  Rank**Overall*345534 ------ *Category*22482 ------ *State Rank* *Overall*28412 ------ *Category* 2214 ------


No chance at all to get CS/IT.....

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------




> AIR 9176 
> S.Rank 1145  (U.P.)
> which colleges can i expect if i look for mech , civil , ECE , IT  in the given order 
> 
> and i was looking at the O.R. nd C.R. of various NITs for 2009 , on aieee site , civil is becoming less popular it seems , any specific reason for that .... is it the placement or the scope !!??


Civil is an evergreen branch......though its scope is cyclic in nature....in coming yrs, with so much infrastructure being built in India, it is bound to improve in scope......

Why dont u join Civil in ur home state NIT ie Allahabad...u can expect to get it in 4th or 5th round......

----------


## saloni

> AIR 10354
> gen category
> i have done my 12 from chandigarh
> which nit i can get for branches cs ,ece, mech,civil


CS - MANIT Bhopal, NIT Durgapur, NIT Hamirpur, NIT Rourkela & NIT Raipur
ECE - IIIT Allahabad, NIT Hamirpur, Goa, Patna, Silchar,Raipur
Mech - NIT Durgapur, Hamirpur, Jalandhar, Sichar, Raipur
Civil - NIT Durgapur, Calicut, Bhopal, Hamirpur, Jaladhar, Surathkal, Surat, Trichy

[MENTION=7308]dicap[/MENTION]: these same colleges will be applicable for u too.....

I have based the predictions on 5th round of counseling....

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------




> can i get spa bhopal or delhi wid this rank..
> n also can i persue for pec in chandigarh for  archetecture??
> pls help  /..


Which rank??? Pl share ur rank first.....and category and home state!

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




> Hi,
> my AIR is 690056
> AIR cat is 56848
> STATE is 33818
> STATE cat is 2794
> what are my possibilities of getting into a decent college and branches
> can i get any of the govt college any where in india..??
> im from sc category..n home state izz delhi..



Cant expect government colleges!
If u are from Delhi then u also also have IPU to bank upon....are u confident of cracking it?

----------


## cYcLoNe

my air rnk iz 685999
n category rnk  (SC) iz 56120. n 
state rnk iz  34123
n category rnk (SC) iz 2849.
n home state iz delhi . n suggest me some colleges for electrical , metallurgical.etc..

----------


## shashank jain

ipu do not hv goood collegs  as i think..js two or three r good..
so i m asking can i get any of colllegs thru aieee. n m open for any braaanch...
or i shud drop this year .for better rnk in next year???

----------


## saloni

> ipu do not hv goood collegs  as i think..js two or three r good..
> so i m asking can i get any of colllegs thru aieee. n m open for any braaanch...
> or i shud drop this year .for better rnk in next year???


if i were u, i wud try again next yr and use my category advantage to the fullest!!

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------




> my air rnk iz 685999
> n category rnk  (SC) iz 56120. n 
> state rnk iz  34123
> n category rnk (SC) iz 2849.
> n home state iz delhi . n suggest me some colleges for electrical , metallurgical.etc..


Nothing from AIEEE dude!!! try in IPU...

----------


## shashank jain

thnx for the valuable suggestions.....
n ofcourse i"ll use my category  as best as i can..!!!!!!!!!!!
again thnx for clearing my doubts....
n  m dropping this year.. :):   :):  ;)

----------


## iwantnit

thankz a lot for your suggestion saloni....... :):

----------


## xxxxendor

saloni can u help

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------

can i get jss academy noida with 12366 rank in uptu

----------


## mtensd

guys,my aieee result iz..........All India Rank		
Overall	 122381 	------ 
Category	 5091 	------ 
State Rank		
Overall	 19709	------
Category	 931	------

cn u tel, wich college cn i get?
 nwat shud i do fr 1st round of counselling? plz tel........if u cn predict.thnx.

----------


## sultimate

i had given aieee from nagpur.
so what would be my reporting centre?
do we have the choice to select the reporting centre that is suitable to us?

----------


## proten

chemical from VNIT vs dual degree in chemical rourkela... what is better??

----------


## successfreak

my AIEEE rank is 10300
i am from maharashtra state
my state rank is 814

will i get Computer Science and Engineering at VNIT,Nagpur????

----------


## saloni

> guys,my aieee result iz..........All India Rank		
> Overall	 122381 	------ 
> Category	 5091 	------ 
> State Rank		
> Overall	 19709	------
> Category	 931	------
> 
> 
> cn u tel, wich college cn i get?
>  nwat shud i do fr 1st round of counselling? plz tel........if u cn predict.thnx.



Pl specify which category.....Only then will I be able to help.........

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------




> i had given aieee from nagpur.
> so what would be my reporting centre?
> do we have the choice to select the reporting centre that is suitable to us?


Yes u can report to the reporting center of your choice.....

---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------




> chemical from VNIT vs dual degree in chemical rourkela... what is better??


VNIT Nagpur is advisable coz its a 4 yr prgm and allows u freedom to opt for further studies after 4 yrs and not after 5....most students end up in US or wanna do MBA....and therefore 1 extra yr is wasted for them.....

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 AM ----------




> my AIEEE rank is 10300
> i am from maharashtra state
> my state rank is 814
> 
> will i get Computer Science and Engineering at VNIT,Nagpur????


Which category are u from?? Diff to get Comp Sc...though u have a slight chance in 5th round....Also.....U can opt for some other branch and then go for branch sliding in the 6th or 7th round....u might get CSE...

----------


## successfreak

> Pl specify which category.....Only then will I be able to help.........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Yes u can report to the reporting center of your choice.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------
> ...


i am from general category... would it be advisable to go for branch sliding later or wait till the 5th round.. what is better?

----------


## guglip

Hi saloni ! AIR overall rank 14700 & 11600 in my cat i.e.Gen, I am from punjab state rank 407.what are my chances at NIT jalandhar and hamirpur.

----------


## saloni

> Hi saloni ! AIR overall rank 14700 & 11600 in my cat i.e.Gen, I am from punjab state rank 407.what are my chances at NIT jalandhar and hamirpur.


[MENTION=12757]guglip[/MENTION]: u cn expect to get almost any branch in NIT Jalandhar by the 5th round....

In Hamirpur, except ECE and Mech, u can get all braches....

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




> i am from general category... would it be advisable to go for branch sliding later or wait till the 5th round.. what is better?


Go for branch sliding...it has less risk.....at least u ll be having an admission letter with u!

----------


## guglip

CSE at jalandhar or from hamirpur NIT which is better also from the point of view of faculty and infra .

----------


## NiTMaN

All India Rank		B.E/B.Tech
Overall	 345534 	------ 
Category(SC)	 22482 	------ 
State Rank		
Overall	 28412	------
Category(SC)	 2214	------
HomeStare- Maharashtra
In which college should i apply and has most chances of getting admission in that college... And in which field i would get???  PLEASE Help me..

----------


## successfreak

> @guglip  : u cn expect to get almost any branch in NIT Jalandhar by the 5th round....
> 
> In Hamirpur, except ECE and Mech, u can get all braches....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Go for branch sliding...it has less risk.....at least u ll be having an admission letter with u!


when exactly is the branch sliding.. where and till which round should i be applying fr my rank..n fr what shld i apply (aIR - 10300 state rank 814).. i want cse @ vnit ultimately

----------


## ishan sinha

i have an AIR 11522..i have state rank around 300..(bihar)..i am from general category..
can i get mechanical in an NIT ? i wud like to avoid srinagar, silchar puducherry.and patna..

also,. cud u plz tell me about placements options in civil..wether therz a good chance of building a very good career in the line..and the average salary ecpected in coming years?

sorry for too many questions at once  :(:  will be very obliged for ur help :O

----------


## iwantnit

can anybody tell me how are the placements and infrastructure of tezpur university....?????

----------


## 1234567890

guyzz my aieee rnk is :-
all india
overall-683209
category-55848
state
overall-32818
category-2694
plz hellp guz . which colleges can i get.
m from sc category n home state iz delhi ,n m open for any braaanches..
pls help  :(:   :(:

----------


## saloni

> CSE at jalandhar or from hamirpur NIT which is better also from the point of view of faculty and infra .


Both are equally good or bad! Not much to distinguish between the two......NIT H has a slight edge....

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------




> All India Rank		B.E/B.Tech
> Overall	 345534 	------ 
> Category(SC)	 22482 	------ 
> State Rank		
> Overall	 28412	------
> Category(SC)	 2214	------
> HomeStare- Maharashtra
> In which college should i apply and has most chances of getting admission in that college... And in which field i would get???  PLEASE Help me..


U really dont have much options in the central counseling....Try LPU, Sharda, Mewar, etc..

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




> when exactly is the branch sliding.. where and till which round should i be applying fr my rank..n fr what shld i apply (aIR - 10300 state rank 814).. i want cse @ vnit ultimately


Branch sliding would happen in the 6th or 7th round....actually branch sliding if any seats remains vacant and there is nobody with a higher AIEEE State Rank seeking admission for that seat!

Else, u can try changing branch after 2nd sem.......for that u ll need to work really hard in first yr and be on top of things!

----------


## saloni

> i have an AIR 11522..i have state rank around 300..(bihar)..i am from general category..
> can i get mechanical in an NIT ? i wud like to avoid srinagar, silchar puducherry.and patna..
> 
> also,. cud u plz tell me about placements options in civil..wether therz a good chance of building a very good career in the line..and the average salary ecpected in coming years?
> 
> sorry for too many questions at once  will be very obliged for ur help :O


NIT Durgapur, Hamirpur, Jalandhar,& Raipur

Civil has a bright future in India...cz of the huge infrastructure requirement our country will need on its growth path of development......Civil industry is cyclic in nature and jobs availability is also cyclic......u can expect to build a good career though if u pass from a NIT......

---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------




> guyzz my aieee rnk is :-
> all india
> overall-683209
> category-55848
> state
> overall-32818
> category-2694
> plz hellp guz . which colleges can i get.
> m from sc category n home state iz delhi ,n m open for any braaanches..
> pls help


Nothing in AIEEE central counseling....try applying to private colleges separately.....

----------


## manu220194

Hi..
I really find this forum helpful to me and so i am here.
I am AIR 4187,State rank 544(rajasthan)
I've short listed MNIT and DCE as of now,my question is that to what other top NIT's am i open to?
I wish to pursue ECE.

----------


## cool.taniya

how is nit delhi?
where is its campus?

----------


## coolsajal4

i got air-12336 in aieee 2011  gen category home state-m.p. . can i get nit trichy civil engg. or nit bhopal -electrical is better option? please suggest me wat is the best for me? please reply.........

----------


## Vegeta

AIR 14939 State(gujarat) 320
I want *Mech* branch..... my 1st choice is SVNIT.
Please specify me other colleges for filling up further choices according to my AIR

----------


## saloni

> Hi..
> I really find this forum helpful to me and so i am here.
> I am AIR 4187,State rank 544(rajasthan)
> I've short listed MNIT and DCE as of now,my question is that to what other top NIT's am i open to?
> I wish to pursue ECE.


MANIT Bhopal, MNNIT Allahabad, NIT Calicut, VNIT Nagpur, NIT Rourkela are all possible for u......

----------


## saloni

> i got air-12336 in aieee 2011  gen category home state-m.p. . can i get nit trichy civil engg. or nit bhopal -electrical is better option? please suggest me wat is the best for me? please reply.........


As per last yrs cut offs, ur chances till 5th round are minimal......are u looking at other options??

----------


## saloni

> AIR 14939 State(gujarat) 320
> I want *Mech* branch..... my 1st choice is SVNIT.
> Please specify me other colleges for filling up further choices according to my AIR


You can go for these options(not in any particular order) - 

1) IIIT Gwalior 
2) IIIT Allahabad
3) BIo Tech in top NITs like Bhopal, Allahabad, Calicut, etc
4) Civil and Chemical in NIT Calicut
5)Civil and Chemical in NIT Durgapur
6) CS in NIT Hamirpur
7) Civil in  BIT Mesra
8) MEta in NIT Jaipur
9) Mining and Meta in VNIT

----------


## saloni

> how is nit delhi?
> where is its campus?


Its being incubated in NIT Warangal....nothing can be said abt it right now as none of the batches have passed out!

----------


## Dtuguy

Oh k ...

Help me .

Thapar Biotech VS Jaypee IT

I am going to do MBA  after this .

 Thapar is going to provide me with a really good platform for ECA and stuff . Thapar has a better brand value . I can upgrade too . 
Help please .

----------


## successfreak

> Both are equally good or bad! Not much to distinguish between the two......NIT H has a slight edge....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> U really dont have much options in the central counseling....Try LPU, Sharda, Mewar, etc..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------
> ...


i was considering to keep chemical @ NIT Warangal as a backup option while i m trying fr a home state seat of CSE @ NIT Nagpur during the 5th round... can i be considering admissions across institute during the 5th round?

Also, if i take admission at nit nagpur during/after the 3rd roud will i be considered for CSE @ nagpur in the subsequent (i.e 4th and 5th) rounds???
Thnks!

----------


## roy_1016

AI rank 7500, open category 5995. From Gujarat. Want to do Chemical Engg only. Should get in most NITs. CCB website is showing BIT, Mesra is also starting Chemical Engg. Is it in addition to Polymer Engg? Confused about choosing.... NIT or BIT, Mesra :(think):  Can somebody help???

----------


## Dtuguy

reply ASAP to my query

----------


## coolsajal4

nit trichy-civil or nit bhopal- elec. which is better??

----------


## coolsajal4

nit trichy-civil or nit bhopal- elec. which is better??

----------


## alpha.whiskey

Comparison wrt Chemical.
Bhopal
Calicut
Rourkela 
Surat 

Which of the following shall be the Best bet ?

----------


## Manoj

[MENTION=7063]cool[/MENTION]sajal : As an analyst i think that -NIT Trichy Civil Engg will be better than NIT-Bhopal(Elec. Engg) !
 Go for NIT trichy !! This is the best option for u dear...

----------


## saloni

> AI rank 7500, open category 5995. From Gujarat. Want to do Chemical Engg only. Should get in most NITs. CCB website is showing BIT, Mesra is also starting Chemical Engg. Is it in addition to Polymer Engg? Confused about choosing.... NIT or BIT, Mesra Can somebody help???


Hi,
BIT Mesra is starting with Chem Engg this yr......Its a separate course......And rather than BIT Mesra, join a top NIT.......coz this will be a new course and its always better to opt for pedigree, brand and history......

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------




> Oh k ...
> 
> Help me .
> 
> Thapar Biotech VS Jaypee IT
> 
> I am going to do MBA  after this .
> 
>  Thapar is going to provide me with a really good platform for ECA and stuff . Thapar has a better brand value . I can upgrade too . 
> Help please .


You are aware of what u wanna do very well.....

But the thing is if u are not able to upgrade, then u have a serious prob with a Biotech degree.......IT degree will enable u to easily get into IT companies after MBA and that will open the international job arena for u...Biotech will do none of that and demand for biotech MBAs is lower than IT...

----------


## saloni

> [MENTION=7063]cool[/MENTION]sajal : As an analyst i think that -NIT Trichy Civil Engg will be better than NIT-Bhopal(Elec. Engg) !
>  Go for NIT trichy !! This is the best option for u dear...


I wud say that both are equally good...Electrical is an evergreen branch whereas Civil is cyclic.......But NIT trichy has better brand value overall...

----------


## saloni

> nit trichy-civil or nit bhopal- elec. which is better??


I wud say that both are equally good...Electrical is an evergreen branch  whereas Civil is cyclic.......But NIT trichy has better brand value  overall...go for NIT Trichy....but u will have to contend with a lot of cultural issues deep down south...prepare urself for that!

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------




> Comparison wrt Chemical.
> Bhopal
> Calicut
> Rourkela 
> Surat 
> 
> Which of the following shall be the Best bet ?


Which parameters are u looking for comparision..?? Pl specify....

----------


## roy_1016

CCB website is showing that you have to surrender the allotted seat after 3rd round if you want to keep your options open for further rounds and register afresh. Is it prudent? What are the chances that I shall get my higher choices in 4th/5th rounds? Choice is Chemical. AI rank 7075. Open category. Gujarat. Top choice is NIT Trichy. What are other good choices?

----------


## successfreak

> Both are equally good or bad! Not much to distinguish between the two......NIT H has a slight edge....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> U really dont have much options in the central counseling....Try LPU, Sharda, Mewar, etc..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------
> ...


i was considering to keep chemical @ NIT Warangal as a backup option  while i m trying fr a home state seat of CSE @ NIT Nagpur during the 5th  round... can i be considering admissions across institute during the  5th round?

Also, if i take admission at nit nagpur during/after the 3rd roud will i  be considered for CSE @ nagpur in the subsequent (i.e 4th and 5th)  rounds???
Thnks! 						(air-10300 , home state maharashtra (gen))

----------


## Dtuguy

Personally Doing MBA shall  undermine the importance of your graduation that's what people say . 

I'll get placed after my post graduation and my job shall be according to my MBA . Am I not right ?

----------


## coolsajal4

thanks..for suggestions. also please tell me about placement of civil at trichy

----------


## alpha.whiskey

> Which parameters are u looking for comparision..?? Pl specify....


I mean Not by the Higest Package but which is one of these has the best reputation. I mean like many colleges are known for a particular branch so, similarly keeping an Msc / Research in mind what shall be considered as a better option ?

----------


## sethi

AIR 10354 
gen category 
i have done my 12 from chandigarh 
which nit i can get for branches cs ,ece, mech         kindly mention(nit's) in order of superiority

----------


## saloni

> CCB website is showing that you have to surrender the allotted seat after 3rd round if you want to keep your options open for further rounds and register afresh. Is it prudent? What are the chances that I shall get my higher choices in 4th/5th rounds? Choice is Chemical. AI rank 7075. Open category. Gujarat. Top choice is NIT Trichy. What are other good choices?


Whether it is prudent or not has to be decided after looking at the seats vacant in various institutes and whether u stand a chance......Am sure with 7075 u ll find a good college in 4th or 5th round...u are in a position to take a risk....as u are way above the cut off of last yr...but do let me know after 3rd round where u stand....

----------


## saloni

> i was considering to keep chemical @ NIT Warangal as a backup option  while i m trying fr a home state seat of CSE @ NIT Nagpur during the 5th  round... can i be considering admissions across institute during the  5th round?
> 
> Also, if i take admission at nit nagpur during/after the 3rd roud will i  be considered for CSE @ nagpur in the subsequent (i.e 4th and 5th)  rounds???
> Thnks! 						(air-10300 , home state maharashtra (gen))


Yes, u can be considering it....but u ll have to surrender ur seat alloted in/before third round.....

Yes, u ll be considered....at the time of admission, u ll be required to apply for upgradation....

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




> Personally Doing MBA shall  undermine the importance of your graduation that's what people say . 
> 
> I'll get placed after my post graduation and my job shall be according to my MBA . Am I not right ?


Yes, it does undermine.....but not completely.....Infosys would prefer to hire an IT Engg + MBA rather than Biotech+MBA...dont u think so??

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




> I mean Not by the Higest Package but which is one of these has the best reputation. I mean like many colleges are known for a particular branch so, similarly keeping an Msc / Research in mind what shall be considered as a better option ?


NIT T and S are the best along with UICT Mumbai for Chemical.......Others that u have mentioned are equally good...would say Bhopal is the better of these along with Calicut....

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




> AIR 10354 
> gen category 
> i have done my 12 from chandigarh 
> which nit i can get for branches cs ,ece, mech         kindly mention(nit's) in order of superiority


[MENTION=13923]sethi[/MENTION]: I have answered similar queries in the past...pl go thru the whole thread and u ll find ur answers....in case u still have doubts.....do let me know....

----------


## saloni

> thanks..for suggestions. also please tell me about placement of civil at trichy


HIghest: 7 lakhs
Avg:4 lakhs
Lowest: 2.3 lakhs

----------


## ayuboy

Saloni,

What should I choose - BITS Pilani or NIT Trichy?

----------


## successfreak

> Yes, u can be considering it....but u ll have to surrender ur seat alloted in/before third round.....
> 
> Yes, u ll be considered....at the time of admission, u ll be required to apply for upgradation....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------



what exactly did u mean by 'upgradation'... lets say..i take chemical @ VNIT @ the 3rd round and get admitted.. then will i be considered fr further rounds for CSE @ VNIT?? who will have a upper hand then- a person who doesnt take any seat till third round or me?? 
thanks...

----------


## samyuukthakodali

i got 6461(air) from andhrapradesh in gen category.i am expctng e.e.e in vnit nagpur,chem,civil etc in warangal,surathkal,trichy.i am intrst in e.c.e,c.s.e & e.e.e. and also wants to go to top nit's.kindly guide me

----------


## saloni

> what exactly did u mean by 'upgradation'... lets say..i take chemical @ VNIT @ the 3rd round and get admitted.. then will i be considered fr further rounds for CSE @ VNIT?? who will have a upper hand then- a person who doesnt take any seat till third round or me?? 
> thanks...


When u take admission, u ll be allowed to give ur choices for upgradation within the same institute. This is meant for internal sliding and will take place from aug 9. The list will be displayed in individual colleges. Remember, once u have taken admission to a college by the 3rd round, then u cant change ur college.....u can only apply for a diff branch through internal sliding....

----------


## saloni

> i got 6461(air) from andhrapradesh in gen category.i am expctng e.e.e in vnit nagpur,chem,civil etc in warangal,surathkal,trichy.i am intrst in e.c.e,c.s.e & e.e.e. and also wants to go to top nit's.kindly guide me


U already know what u are getting and where...the NITs u mentioned are of the best quality....get admitted in one of these......EEE of VNIT is very good.....so is civil in NIT Trichy....

----------


## coolsajal4

air-12336 gen. (home-m.p.) wat about information tech. at surathkal and electrical at bhopaland civil at trichy?? which wud be better??

----------


## successfreak

> When u take admission, u ll be allowed to give ur choices for upgradation within the same institute. This is meant for internal sliding and will take place from aug 9. The list will be displayed in individual colleges. Remember, once u have taken admission to a college by the 3rd round, then u cant change ur college.....u can only apply for a diff branch through internal sliding....


then which wud assure me a CSE seat better? internal sliding or 5th round?

----------


## saloni

> air-12336 gen. (home-m.p.) wat about information tech. at surathkal and electrical at bhopaland civil at trichy?? which wud be better??


It depends on what u wanna do in life out of the three....all three colleges will ensure good placements after u pass out!

----------


## saloni

> then which wud assure me a CSE seat better? internal sliding or 5th round?


I ll suggest u take a call after 3rd round.....whether u wanna surrender or go for internal sliding.......by that time u will have more clarity on how this counseling stuff works......and if u need our help....we are always there.......

----------


## divyaa

hi
i am frm GEN category
my AIR -111864
state rank -8454

in B.Arch
my AIR -20555
state rank-2073

can i get admission in a good clg ?? during counselling??

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> hi
> i am frm GEN category
> my AIR -111864
> state rank -8454
> 
> in B.Arch
> my AIR -20555
> state rank-2073
> 
> can i get admission in a good clg ?? during counselling??


[MENTION=14609]divyaa[/MENTION]- Your query merged to the AIEEE cutoffs and queries thread. please post at the right places in the future to get an answer sooner!  :):

----------


## cool.taniya

air 18555.

Which would be da best college for me if i want CSE,ECE,Mech,IT????

----------


## guglip

Hi,I am told that *instrumentation and control* branch in some of the NITs is equivalent to electric eng in other NIts,How far is it true ? If they are different what is inst & control branch.

----------


## divyaa

hi
i am frm GEN category
my AIR -111864
state rank -8454

in B.Arch
my AIR -20555
state rank-2073

can i get admission in a good clg ?? during counselling??

----------


## saloni

> hi
> i am frm GEN category
> my AIR -111864
> state rank -8454
> 
> in B.Arch
> my AIR -20555
> state rank-2073
> 
> can i get admission in a good clg ?? during counselling??



Are u looking for BArch or BTech??

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




> air 18555.
> 
> Which would be da best college for me if i want CSE,ECE,Mech,IT????


Any particular colleges you are aiming for? What do u mean by best colleges...IITs??  :P: 

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




> Hi,I am told that *instrumentation and control* branch in some of the NITs is equivalent to electric eng in other NIts,How far is it true ? If they are different what is inst & control branch.


ear Friend 

There is not much difference between these two branches. 

The former is a generalized core electrical engineering paper

which is concerned with the generation, distribution and

use of electrical power, power controlling and instrumentation

applications.

The later one is a result of some addition to former so as to 

bend it completely towards electrical power and electrical 

energy system. The papers are added from electronics, 

communication computer engineering and energy fields.

eg. Energy Efficiency and Conversion,Renewable Energy, 

Control and Instrumentation, HVDC, Signal Processing etc.

----------


## coolsajal4

what are the disadvantages for waiting till 6th or 7th round.please explain??

----------


## saloni

> what are the disadvantages for waiting till 6th or 7th round.please explain??


6th and 7th rounds are spot rounds and most seats will be taken up by that time...u wudnt know in which college which seat remains.....and u have to be personally present for the spot round...its not online...

----------


## guglip

Hi,
Is it the right and the only  way to judge a* stream / institution* from the starting and closing ranks of the same ? If not how to judge the same.

----------


## ashish.rishu

start n end ranks tell u how d particular brnch is at that particular institute. taht wil give u a very clear idea. also try to contact ur frnds studying thre(if any). dat wud help a lot

----------


## divyaa

b.tech is my first choice in CSE or ECE

----------


## Naga Sirisha

Hey anyone there plss help me out wat is better civil at warangal or it at surathkal.and also can one always get a seat he has mentioned for upgradation during internal sliding

----------


## manu220194

Hello!
Can someone tell me the  difference between electrical eng. and ECE?

----------


## Ishendra

My frnd has an aieee rank of 14000.Will he be able to get automotive engg in dce.If yes, is it the best option.He is from patna.

----------


## Dtuguy

Hey .

Biotech Thapar or Jaypee ?

Can you help me ? 
People  saying go for Thapar . I need some really good opinions . My aim is MBA after this

----------


## saloni

> Hi,
> Is it the right and the only  way to judge a* stream / institution* from the starting and closing ranks of the same ? If not how to judge the same.


Hi,
Judge a branch in a college by its alumni, faculty, placements, infrastructure and profile of seniors and of course legacy....

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------




> b.tech is my first choice in CSE or ECE


You cant really expect to get NITs....I hope u understand that......How is your performance in IPU exam??? Bcoz the good colleges in NCR are all taken up before 50k rank...are u open to outside NCR colleges??

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




> Hey anyone there plss help me out wat is better civil at warangal or it at surathkal.and also can one always get a seat he has mentioned for upgradation during internal sliding


@*Naga Sirisha: Its not always that u end up with the branch of your choice after internal sliding...so i ll suggest dont bank on it unless u are absolutely on the edge of the branch of your choice......

Out of the other 2 options, I ll suggest u go for the subject u like better......Both branches are equally good in terms of placement and legacy....do u plan to study after BTech?
*

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




> Hello!
> Can someone tell me the  difference between electrical eng. and ECE?


[MENTION=3809]manu[/MENTION]22019: Electrical is about transformers, generators, and everything to do with heavy duty voltage and  wattage!!!

ECE is more to do with voltage below 12 V and is about microchips, microprocessors, communication over mobile, and other such electronic gadgets......

----------


## saloni

> My frnd has an aieee rank of 14000.Will he be able to get automotive engg in dce.If yes, is it the best option.He is from patna.


Yes iTs definitely possible!!

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------




> Hey .
> 
> Biotech Thapar or Jaypee ?
> 
> Can you help me ? 
> People  saying go for Thapar . I need some really good opinions . My aim is MBA after this


Go for Thapar!! Obvious choice!

----------


## Naga Sirisha

As of now i dont have a future plan but wat do u say should go for civil for the 3rd and 4th rounds and give for upgradation or go it at surathkal my air is 14696(overall)
air{category obc) 2538 state cat:536 ap state

----------


## divyaa

iam a delhi candidate...........in ipu my rank is 18929 ,so is there a possibility of me getting in to any one  of the colleges???

----------


## cool.taniya

> iam a delhi candidate...........in ipu my rank is 18929 ,so is there a possibility of me getting in to any one of the colleges???


U cn get private colleges but govt is difficult

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------




> As of now i dont have a future plan but wat do u say should go for civil for the 3rd and 4th rounds and give for upgradation or go it at surathkal my air is 14696(overall)
> air{category obc) 2538 state cat:536 ap state


Its better try fr 3rd n 4th round

----------


## saloni

> As of now i dont have a future plan but wat do u say should go for civil for the 3rd and 4th rounds and give for upgradation or go it at surathkal my air is 14696(overall)
> air{category obc) 2538 state cat:536 ap state


Go for NIT Warangal....

----------


## cool.taniya

Is it better to go for a dual degree program in some of the nit's or first do betech and den go fr MBA???

----------


## vijender

I got AIR 10778 in AIEEE 2011. I'm from Rajasthan GEN category. I went though CCB website and following is what I am getting in various rounds.

Getting Electrical Engineering in
1. NIT Kurukshetra (Round 5, 11214 was closing Rank)
2. NIT Surat (Round 5, 11286 was closing Rank)
3. NIT Bhopal (Round 5, 11131 was closing Rank)

Electronics & Communication Engineering in
4. NIT Jalandhar (Round 7, 10619 was closing Rank)
5. IIIT Allahbad (Round 7, 10238 was closing rank)

Computer Science & Engineering in
6. NIT Jalandhar (Round 5, 11660 was closing Rank)
7. NIT Surat (Round 6, 10888 was closing Rank)
8. NIT Bhopal (Round 6, 11295 was closing Rank)
9. NIT Rourkela (Round 5, 10714 was closing rank)

Information Technology in
10. NIT Surathkal (Round 5, 13109 was closing rank)
11. NIT Jaipur(Round 5, HS 10803 was closing Rank)
12. NIT Kurukshetra (Round 5, 12286 was closing Rank)
13. IIIT Allahbad (Round 4, 10908 was closing rank)

I did not consider NIT Durgapur, Jalandhar, Jamshedpur, Silchar, Raipur, Patna, Hamirpur, SriNagar, Agartala, Delhi, Goa, Uttrakhand, Manipur, Meghalaya, Mezoram, Agartala, for various reasons.

Neither did I consider branches like Mechanical, Civil, Mining, Metallurgy and Chemical.

What will be the best choice for me? Can you plz tell the order too?
Thanks.

----------


## cool.taniya

> I got AIR 10778 in AIEEE 2011. I'm from Rajasthan GEN category. I went though CCB website and following is what I am getting in various rounds.
> 
> Getting Electrical Engineering in
> 1. NIT Kurukshetra (Round 5, 11214 was closing Rank)
> 2. NIT Surat (Round 5, 11286 was closing Rank)
> 3. NIT Bhopal (Round 5, 11131 was closing Rank)
> 
> Electronics & Communication Engineering in
> 4. NIT Jalandhar (Round 7, 10619 was closing Rank)
> ...


first decide wich branch suits u da most den go fr da coleges.

----------


## vijender

CS or IT. Both will do. I don't know what the difference is. People say 80% course is same.

----------


## cool.taniya

> CS or IT. Both will do. I don't know what the difference is. People say 80% course is same.


ya u r right 
many f da rnks u hv mentioned are touch n go for u . U cant xpect to get dem in dat round only maybe later bt hope fr da bs8!!

----------


## nandu_nitw

> Is it better to go for a dual degree program in some of the nit's or first do betech and den go fr MBA???


That entirely depends on you Taniya.....Dual Degree will most probably be offered as MTech....MBA dual is given by 1 or 2 colleges only.....IIIT Gwalior being one of them....This has to be your call....

----------


## saloni

> I got AIR 10778 in AIEEE 2011. I'm from Rajasthan GEN category. I went though CCB website and following is what I am getting in various rounds.
> 
> Getting Electrical Engineering in
> 1. NIT Kurukshetra (Round 5, 11214 was closing Rank)
> 2. NIT Surat (Round 5, 11286 was closing Rank)
> 3. NIT Bhopal (Round 5, 11131 was closing Rank)
> 
> Electronics & Communication Engineering in
> 4. NIT Jalandhar (Round 7, 10619 was closing Rank)
> ...


Go for IIIT Allahabad

----------


## cool.taniya

Can u tell me abt indicative seat shown by cbse.
Does the ind. seats shown are only fr 1st round??

----------


## saloni

> Can u tell me abt indicative seat shown by cbse.
> Does the ind. seats shown are only fr 1st round??


CBSE is not very clear on that....i for one have deduced that it is about 1st round only....

----------


## cool.taniya

> CBSE is not very clear on that....i for one have deduced that it is about 1st round only....


so wasn't there anythin lik indicativ Seat when u gav ur eee xam??

----------


## saloni

> so wasn't there anythin lik indicativ Seat when u gav ur eee xam??


Haha!! I gave it in 2003...it was the first time AIEEE was taken!!! though i later went to IIT Madras  :):   :):

----------


## cool.taniya

> Haha!! I gave it in 2003...it was the first time AIEEE was taken!!! though i later went to IIT Madras


Oh srry ,
i thought u were doin ur btech nw. Anyways Wat r u doin now??

----------


## successfreak

do i need to report to the reporting centre even if i havent been alloted a seat in the first round?

----------


## NiTMaN

> do i need to report to the reporting centre even if i havent been alloted a seat in the first round?


 No. Only when you are alloted a seat you have to go to the RCs.

----------


## roy_1016

I am posting a paragraph fro CCB information brouchure.

"Candidates reporting for admission to the Allotted Institute from *July 18 to 21, 2011,* will be given an opportunity to exercise their branch choices *within the institute for subsequent rounds of allotment*, irrespective of the *Option* chosen by them during round 1,2 and 3." 

This statement seems to be different than internal sliding since internal sliding will happen after Aug 9 and after 5th round. What does the phrase "for subsequent rounds of allotment" mean? Does it mean that the candidate shall be in contention for higher choice of branch in the same institute where he has taken admiission after 3rd round for 4th and 5th round of allotment?

This question arose because my son wants to do Chemical from Trichy (AI rank 7075, general, gujarat) and will get it only in 4/5th round. Should he take Meta in Trichy and wait or take NIT, Nagpur or Allahabad?

----------


## saloni

> I am posting a paragraph fro CCB information brouchure.
> 
> "Candidates reporting for admission to the Allotted Institute from *July 18 to 21, 2011,* will be given an opportunity to exercise their branch choices *within the institute for subsequent rounds of allotment*, irrespective of the *Option* chosen by them during round 1,2 and 3." 
> 
> This statement seems to be different than internal sliding since internal sliding will happen after Aug 9 and after 5th round. What does the phrase "for subsequent rounds of allotment" mean? Does it mean that the candidate shall be in contention for higher choice of branch in the same institute where he has taken admiission after 3rd round for 4th and 5th round of allotment?
> 
> This question arose because my son wants to do Chemical from Trichy (AI rank 7075, general, gujarat) and will get it only in 4/5th round. Should he take Meta in Trichy and wait or take NIT, Nagpur or Allahabad?


You are right....once student is allotted a college, he/she will be allowed ti change the options and give options for change within the same institute in the subsequent rounds.....It clear that subsequent rounds are those after the 3rd round.....and will include 4th and 5th round....

The diff with internal sliding is that internal sliding is an institute level activity and this will be CCB level...

hope that clarifies.....

----------


## roy_1016

Saloni, thanks for clarification.

----------


## successfreak

when do you have to fill a fresh list of application as mentioned? after the third round?

so is it like... after the third round we have two choices... take admission in an allotted institute and consider sliding in the institute OR apply for a fresh list by giving up all claims on the seat offered till the third round and apply for a fresh list...

pl temme... am i rite?

----------


## saloni

> when do you have to fill a fresh list of application as mentioned? after the third round?
> 
> so is it like... after the third round we have two choices... take admission in an allotted institute and consider sliding in the institute OR apply for a fresh list by giving up all claims on the seat offered till the third round and apply for a fresh list...
> 
> pl temme... am i rite?


Yes....u are right....absolutely!

[MENTION=14033]successfreak[/MENTION]: what have u been allotted in 1st round?

----------


## shikhar makkar

my air is 10051(op category) state haryana.which branches can i get.can i get cse or ece in nit of kurukshetra,surat,bhopal,raipur,jamshedpur,rourkela,calicut
?

----------


## shikhar makkar

please help.    my air is 10051(op category) state haryana.which branches can i get.can i get cse or ece in nit of kurukshetra,surat,bhopal,raipur,jamshedpur,rourkela,calicut,durgapur?kindly reply fast.please....please....please....please.

----------


## saloni

> please help.    my air is 10051(op category) state haryana.which branches can i get.can i get cse or ece in nit of kurukshetra,surat,bhopal,raipur,jamshedpur,rourkela,calicut,durgapur?kindly reply fast.please....please....please....please.



[MENTION=15579]shikhar makkar[/MENTION]: Why are u worrying so much?? Frankly, with 10k+ rank, it is difficult to get CSE or ECE in any of these colleges in the earlier rounds......Bhopal is possible in 4th or 5th round.....same with Raipur, Jamshedpur and Rourkela......Are u open for IIITs?? Also, I will suggest u to get a seat in a good NIT and then go for internal sliding......or upgrdation....

----------


## mtensd

guys,my aieee result iz..........All India Rank		
Overall	 122381 	------ 
Category	 5091 	------ 
State Rank		
Overall	 19709	------
sc Category	 931	------


cn u tel, wich college cn i get?
 nwat shud i do fr 1st round of counselling? plz tel........if u cn predict.thnx.

n nw i'vnt secured any allotment in 1st round f counselling. plz predict...wts gnna hppn wid me furthr.

----------


## mtensd

saloni...plz help out yr..

----------


## saloni

> guys,my aieee result iz..........All India Rank		
> Overall	 122381 	------ 
> Category	 5091 	------ 
> State Rank		
> Overall	 19709	------
> sc Category	 931	------
> 
> 
> cn u tel, wich college cn i get?
> ...


Hi,
Your choices are locked for now.....Wait till 3rd round atleast to get a more clear picture...u cant really do much other than wait and watch....am sure u ll end up with something good by the third round....

----------


## sachink

hi saloni i have got 28551 rank in aieee 2011.i am getting IT in nit patna according to last years opening and closing rank.my home state is bihar and i am from general category.pls tell me if it is ok to go in it or if not then pls suggest me some other good alternative colleges.

----------


## saloni

> hi saloni i have got 28551 rank in aieee 2011.i am getting IT in nit patna according to last years opening and closing rank.my home state is bihar and i am from general category.pls tell me if it is ok to go in it or if not then pls suggest me some other good alternative colleges.


CSE is always preferable to IT.......any other branches that u are interested in??

----------


## sachink

i am interested in mechanical,ece or cse any of the three.

----------


## saloni

> i am interested in mechanical,ece or cse any of the three.


Try private colleges, coz at this rank getting a good NIT with the above combo is very very tough....have u considered BIT Patna or Deoghar?

----------


## sachink

ya i have applied for bit patna.considering if i do good in nit patna i can change my branch after one year.then i will have any of the above three.is it wise to choose IT in nit patna.also how good is nit patna in terms of placement.i can't find a thread on nit patna here.

----------


## saloni

There is a functional thread but its not really popular....http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...res-Discussion

But I can tell u that NIT Patna has an avg of arnd 3.5 lakhs with highest being arnd 7 lakhs and lowest being arnd 2.5 lakhs.....

As far as change of branch is concerned....it depends on the vacancies available vs the students fighting for the seats....It entirely depends on ur performance in first yr...ie ur CGPA!

----------


## sachink

thanks saloni for ur useful suggestions.

----------


## coolsajal4

In case of internal sliding, are the chaces of upgradation are high or minimal??

----------


## sundiit

plz help me decide between production ,software,automobile engineering in DTU VS civil eng in NIT Trichy,surathkal.......my AIR is 12707 and i m from outside delhi category.....

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> plz help me decide between production ,software,automobile engineering in DTU VS civil eng in NIT Trichy,surathkal.......my AIR is 12707 and i m from outside delhi category.....


[MENTION=15640]sundiit[/MENTION]- Your query merged with the main AIEEE queries thread...

----------


## saloni

> plz help me decide between production ,software,automobile engineering in DTU VS civil eng in NIT Trichy,surathkal.......my AIR is 12707 and i m from outside delhi category.....


Hmm..at your rank of 12k AIR, you can easily get civil, chemical, meta, IP, instrumentation. Moreover, NIT Trichy is way way better than DTU at this point of time.

So i believe, it makes sense to go for NIT T.

I believe you are a Gen category..

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------




> In case of internal sliding, are the chaces of upgradation are high or minimal??


Internal sliding is of two types:

1. in the first year itself, if there are empty drop out seats, then candidates are given an option to upgrade based on their AIEEE merit. (this happens in some colleges.)
2. At the start of second year. Some candidates from lower branches are given an option of upgrading based on their academic performance in the first year...

So chances are good only if you work hard....  :):

----------


## iwantnit

hi......
can anybody tell me about the infrastructure and placements of bit deogarh.....and is it worth taking this college....because i heard its placements are held at mesra campus...
my air is 32k...general...op...
and also about national institute of forge and foundary tech..ranchi..... :): 
these two are the colleges which i can most probably get....
thankz i n advance...

----------


## NiTMaN

SOME ONE PLEAE TELL ME WHAT IS FINAL ROUND(OPEN) IN PTU e-Counselling, I DIDN'T APPLIED FOR FIRST AND SECOND AND WANT TO APPLY FOR 3RD(LST ROUND)..
 I AM FROM MAHARASTRA, MY CASTE IS SC, WANT TO APPLY FROM AIEEE RANK.. WOULD I BE ABLE TO APPLY IN LAST ROUND???

----------


## Rohit Chandra

> hi......
> can anybody tell me about the infrastructure and placements of bit deogarh.....and is it worth taking this college....because i heard its placements are held at mesra campus...
> my air is 32k...general...op...
> and also about national institute of forge and foundary tech..ranchi.....
> these two are the colleges which i can most probably get....
> thankz i n advance...


infrastructure in deogarh is not as good as mesra but still if u have no option then it can be taken.... the placements are held in mesra campus only but u will not be allowed to sit for the placement process of exclusive recruiters ( microsoft,google,directi etc..) ... u can expect average  but assured placement (obviously u shud not have screwed up with ur academics) ... Foundry and forge technology institute has only 2 branches( metallurgy , manufacturing) infrastructure is good enuf but i am not sure of their placements although manufacturing technology is a branch that finds application in all sorts of industries .... so  if u have only these 2 institutes as ur options then i would advise u to take bit deogarh since there is assured placement and also u get the degree in the name of BIT mesra ( i know all dis coz my friend has passed out from bit patna and got headstrong ( 4.5 lacs package) ) .....

----------


## inlsu

I have got 7510 AIR in aieee-2011 and 689 AIR in upsee-2011...which college should i prefer????????????

----------


## [FE].Zatak

you may get a good college in aieee.
ob nit's are more exposed than local colleges.

----------


## inlsu

but .. i want 2 noe wich NIT should i go for..??

----------


## SENTINEL PRIME

> I have got 7510 AIR in aieee-2011 and 689 AIR in upsee-2011...which college should i prefer????????????


whats ur HOME STATE???

----------


## successfreak

> Yes....u are right....absolutely!
> 
>  @successfreak  : what have u been allotted in 1st round?


I got Civil @ VNIT in the 2nd round... Chemical @ NIT Calicut closed just a seat b4 me (closed at 10288) mine is 10289...

Anyway... My doubt it... Which is better... CSE(or EEE @ NIT Calicut OR CSE @ VNIT Nagpur??
I wud get Chemical @ NIT Calicut in the 3rd round... should i take it n wait fr upgradation or should i wait till the 4th/5th round fr CSE @ Vnit...
i mite get EEE @ VNIT @ the 4th round... should i take tht in the 4th n wait to upgrade to CSE in the 5th...
So bottomline.... CSE VNIT or CSE NIT Calicut... which is better... n wht is advisable...

Thanks ! :-)

----------


## samyuukthakodali

hi saloni i m back again. a very good after noon.i got cse in iiit jabalpur in the 1st rnd and it in iiit allahabad in 2nd rnd which is my option no 11.my top 10 opts are core brs(ece,cse,eee) in top nit wargl,surkl,trcy and cse at mnit allahabad as 10th opt.should i take it or surrender and fill fresh choices after 3rd rnd.i prefer nit warangal,surathkal,trichy.............which is better,n what is advisable....plz advz soon.my air is 6461(gen) and frm ap.
thanks in advance.........

----------


## shikhar makkar

in the first two rounds i got nothing.in the first round ece and mechanical at nit-kkr closed at 6028 & 7642 and in the second round they closed at 8638 & 9561 while it at iiit allahabad closed at 6312 and 8897 in 1st and 2nd rounds.which branches can i get in the third round.my air is 10051,op category and home state haryana.

----------


## saloni

> I got Civil @ VNIT in the 2nd round... Chemical @ NIT Calicut closed just a seat b4 me (closed at 10288) mine is 10289...
> 
> Anyway... My doubt it... Which is better... CSE(or EEE @ NIT Calicut OR CSE @ VNIT Nagpur??
> I wud get Chemical @ NIT Calicut in the 3rd round... should i take it n wait fr upgradation or should i wait till the 4th/5th round fr CSE @ Vnit...
> i mite get EEE @ VNIT @ the 4th round... should i take tht in the 4th n wait to upgrade to CSE in the 5th...
> So bottomline.... CSE VNIT or CSE NIT Calicut... which is better... n wht is advisable...
> 
> Thanks ! :-)


Go for CSE VNIT for sure!!! Centrally located, has a chance of getting IIT status too!!! City of Oranges is awesome!! Go for Nagpur!

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> I have got 7510 AIR in aieee-2011 and 689 AIR in upsee-2011...which college should i prefer????????????


[MENTION=16235]inlsu[/MENTION]- Your thread merged with the main AIEEE queries thread..please continue the discussion here..

----------


## saloni

> hi saloni i m back again. a very good after noon.i got cse in iiit jabalpur in the 1st rnd and it in iiit allahabad in 2nd rnd which is my option no 11.my top 10 opts are core brs(ece,cse,eee) in top nit wargl,surkl,trcy and cse at mnit allahabad as 10th opt.should i take it or surrender and fill fresh choices after 3rd rnd.i prefer nit warangal,surathkal,trichy.............which is better,n what is advisable....plz advz soon.my air is 6461(gen) and frm ap.
> thanks in advance.........


Hey I am back too!!! After a gr8 vacation to the Swiss Alps!!!  :P: 

I feel u shud go for fresh choices only after looking at the seat allotment scenario.......but bcz ur rank is so high i feel u can take the risk easily!! 

Take a call only after 3rd round....

All the best!!!

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




> in the first two rounds i got nothing.in the first round ece and mechanical at nit-kkr closed at 6028 & 7642 and in the second round they closed at 8638 & 9561 while it at iiit allahabad closed at 6312 and 8897 in 1st and 2nd rounds.which branches can i get in the third round.my air is 10051,op category and home state haryana.


You can expect to get a good allotment in either of these colleges in the 3rd round i am sure......IIIT A is a surety!! And the same can be said abt NIT KKR!!

----------


## shikhar makkar

> Go for CSE VNIT for sure!!! Centrally located, has a chance of getting IIT status too!!! City of Oranges is awesome!! Go for Nagpur!


 but will he(successfreak) be able to get cse at vnit nagpur even with hs quota?at an air of 10051,even i am not getting cse at nit kurukshetra and i also have hs quota and nit-kkr is below vnit in ranking and saloni di from where did you got the info that vnit will be awarded the status of iit.few months before there was news of uvce,bangalore getting the status of iit but there is no such news about vnit.

----------


## saloni

> but will he(successfreak) be able to get cse at vnit nagpur even with hs quota?at an air of 10051,even i am not getting cse at nit kurukshetra and i also have hs quota and nit-kkr is below vnit in ranking and saloni di from where did you got the info that vnit will be awarded the status of iit.few months before there was news of uvce,bangalore getting the status of iit but there is no such news about vnit.


I have replied only on the basis of what successfreak asked...i assumed he  has done his research regarding cut offs....also....one state cannot be compared to other when it comes to AIR...some states like AP and others out perform others like MH......VNIT has been in the news for many yrs now....regarding its conversion to IIT.....I got to know this from a friend......

----------


## coolsajal4

hi saloni di can u please explain me what information technology branch is all about??

----------


## samyuukthakodali

hi saloni,a very good mrng.thanx for ur response like always.wud u plz advz one of cse at nit calicut r it at nit surathkal r any other better option in ur view as i belongs to A P and my rank is 6461(general)

----------


## manuj

sir,
i got 134marks out of 360 dis year......and AIR 42833.....hv i any chance to get any branch in any nit........plzz help...

----------


## saloni

> hi saloni di can u please explain me what information technology branch is all about??


[MENTION=14156]coolsajal4[/MENTION]- the IT branch shares most of its syllabus with the CSE branch. In addition this branch also prepares you for the IT industry...CSE has some bit of ECE as well..IT does not have such subjects..so if you want to chart out a career in the IT sector, then IT is the branch for you..  :): 




> hi saloni,a very good mrng.thanx for ur response like always.wud u plz advz one of cse at nit calicut r it at nit surathkal r any other better option in ur view as i belongs to A P and my rank is 6461(general)


 [MENTION=12178]samyuukthakodali[/MENTION]- in my opinion CSE at NIT Calicut is better than IT at surathkal..simply because of better placements, opportunities  and its industry interfaces..





> sir,
> i got 134marks out of 360 dis year......and AIR 42833.....hv i any chance to get any branch in any nit........plzz help...


[MENTION=17199]manuj[/MENTION]- Dear..what's your homestate?? Whats your category??

----------


## manuj

saloni di......i m from rajasthan....i m in general category........and state rank is about 5000.........i saw opening and closing ranks of nit agartala.......production engineering got closed at 45000 in 7th round......hv i any chance to get into tht......plzzz help....

----------


## coolsajal4

hii saloni di i got air 12336 h.s.-m.p. got manit bhopal electrical engg.  in 3rd round .should i surrender it i m looking for civil at trichy or IT at surathkal. please help!!

----------


## iwantnit

hello......can anyone please tell me the future prospects of production engineering and manufacturing engineering....?? :(think): 
and also about the basic packages...i may get manufacturing engineering at nifft ranchi....or production at nit jalandhar...
so which one should i place first in preference order..????
and is metallurgy a good branch to be opted for....????
kindly help....
thankz.. :(happy):

----------


## saloni

> hello......can anyone please tell me the future prospects of production engineering and manufacturing engineering....??
> and also about the basic packages...i may get manufacturing engineering at nifft ranchi....or production at nit jalandhar...
> so which one should i place first in preference order..????
> and is metallurgy a good branch to be opted for....????
> kindly help....
> thankz..


This is for you [MENTION=13883]iwantnit[/MENTION]--

*Career Prospects of production engineering and manufacturing engineering*

Industrial and production engineers find ample job opportunities in manufacturing companies. They can also be absorbed in several other organizations including banks, hospitals, finance, agriculture, public utilities, wholesale and retail trade, transportation, construction and government.

Both public and private sectors require industrial and production engineers for the smooth functioning of their Instrumental Manufacturing Industries and Industrial automation units. Those who have higher degrees and adequate managerial expertise can get top positions in the industrial/management field with attractive remuneration and incentives.

Industrial Engineers can also work as plant engineers, manufacturing engineers, quality engineers, process engineers and industrial managers in different industries, management and service sector in the middle management cadre. Most of the opportunities are in the private sector.

The recruitment in government sector is conducted by the Union Public Service Commission (UPSC) which holds Engineering Services Examinations every year to appoint engineers in its various Central services. There are large numbers of openings waiting for industrial/production engineering graduates in the Railways, Armed Forces and in other Government departments as well as in most PSUs. 
*
Pay-Package*

Industrial and production engineers receive excellent pay packages. The average starting monthly salary of production/industrial engineering graduates in India ranges between Rs. 15,000 – Rs.25, 000. The pay-package in foreign countries is much higher as compared to India. Fresh graduates from elite technological institutions like Indian Institutes of Technology (IITs), National < Institutes of Technology (NITs) and Birla Institute of Technology get more remuneration as compared to others.

----------


## cool.taniya

i want to ask that is it safe to join a new nits like NIT delhi(campus in warangal),NIT meghalaya(campus in surat)??

----------


## satyam_g

i want to know my best options with AIR 34488 
and category OBC.
branches - ME / CSE / ECE / EEE / IT / CE / PROD / ICE
placement first priority.
thank you. IT and CSE more preferred .

----------


## atrityagi

my air in aieee is 8937 outside delhi candidate upto which round i will get dce or nsit

----------


## samah

> i want to ask that is it safe to join a new nits like NIT delhi(campus in warangal),NIT meghalaya(campus in surat)??


[MENTION=7117]cool.taniya[/MENTION]- No its not safe..!

----------


## coolsajal4

can i get civil in nit trichy/surathkal by the 5th round air-12336(open) h.s. -m.p.?? also i m looking for info tech at surathkal. got electrical in nit bhopal in 3rd round.

----------


## raveena326

how much i should score in AIEEE to get admission in  top 5 NIts and i need the branch cse or IT...

----------


## digvijay1995

How much minimum should be scored to get a NIT through AIEEE?

----------


## Harsh182

I am a candidate from gujarat

and aiming SVNIT, surat - probably : CS, Chemical, Bio

what rank should i expect

----------


## harshmayoorite

i m getting 210. r there any chances of getting it in iiit-a?

----------


## tigernikhil

i m getting 250 marks in aieee b.arch 2012 can i expect nit

----------


## mayankdtu

My friend is getting about 160-165 marks in aieee 2012.
Can she get a college in delhi?
if yes can you tell which.
She is from general category,Rajasthan and please tell some other colleges she may get

----------


## aashray123

I am getting 314 marks in aieee 2012, What can I expect in NSIT, NIT Trichy and IIIT-H

----------


## osank

> I am getting 314 marks in aieee 2012, What can I expect in NSIT, NIT Trichy and IIIT-H


you can get any branch you want in any college

----------


## natsu

hey i got 201 marks in aieee..general category.!!!
what is the best thing I can get in NIT trichy ,warangal or calicut..or allahabad??

----------


## natsu

PLEASE can anyone tell me what is the best option I have after scoring 200 marks in AIEEE in general category..!!
PLease reply.!!
thanks in advance!!

----------


## avincric

PLEASE HELP VERY URGENT!!!
My marks in B.Arch 2012 is around 160.
What rank can I get?
Any chance for a good college?

----------


## faadoo.nitika

This is a closed thread , click here for AIEEE 2012 Cutoffs - marks Discussion

----------

